# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2011 às 17:36)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2011 às 17:36)

Passada mais uma época propicia aos meteoloucos, embora como sempre nem todos sejam os contemplados..."há que apanhar as canas" e que partir para outra...
Este resto do mês de Janeiro e inicio de Fevereiro não será grande coisa em termos de precipitação pelos menos, na run do GFS das 12h o AA estará mesmo aqui por perto, tanto ao largo do oeste atlântico como em cima de nós...e assim será até dia 6 de Fevereiro...
Daí para a frente parece haver uma mudança de padrão...embora estejamos relativamente longe para dizer-mos o que quer que seja com muitas certezas...mas teríamos no meio do mês entradas carregadas de precipitação seguidas... principalmente para o Norte e Centro...
Em relação ao frio também não podemos contar com muita coisa...algum frio se manterá até ao começo de Fevereiro, mas depois as temperaturas tendem a subir um pouco, teremos um inicio de Fevereiro pouco interessante portanto...


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2011 às 03:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2011*

Finda  a possibilidade de ocorrências e fazendo um  superficial  balanço, isto , a bem dizer, foi um fiasco.
Quer dizer : não houve surpresas .
Daquelas,  que nos alimentam , que nos movem neste estar sempre alerta .
Já sabíamos  que era difícil, mas como  sempre comparámos  e sabemos que de um pouco,por vezes acontece muito,  expectámos..
Desta vez foi em vão.
Outras se seguirão,  que nos surpreenderão...É sempre assim. 
O que aí vem?
A estabilidade,  o sol, o azul e o nevoeiro, dominam .
Fevereiro entra Pacífico.
Esperemos que o Atlântico desassossegue esta vindoura acalmia...


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2011*

Por cá continua o frio que não deve durar em força muitos mais dias...estamos ainda sujeitos a uma entrada fresca localizada no mediterrâneo, mas que durará até quarta-feira...daí para a frente teremos uma amenização da temperatura...
Depois a coisa será simples, o AA vai andar estender-se desde oeste dos Açores até oeste da França, afectando-nos directamente com tempo seco e ameno...
Até às 120h o cenário apresentado pelo GFS será esse, ou seja, até domingo manter-se-ão as temperaturas amenas e tempo seco...muito embora com o passar dos dias o AA vai perdendo força e deslocando-se para este...
A animação do Inverno está guardada mais para a frente, dia 7 já deveremos ter a precipitação a entrar, depois um intervalo de um dia e novamente mais precipitação...os contemplados serão os do costume dada a localização da depressão... NW da Península...norte e centro serão os réis da festa...


----------



## Zapiao (1 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

Chuva para 2ª feira 7?


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2011 às 00:40)

Zapiao disse:


> Chuva para 2ª feira 7?



Sim, parece um cenário muito provável...


----------



## cova beira (1 Fev 2011 às 19:13)

pode ainda não estar acabado o inverno começa a haver uma tendencia dos emsembles e europeu para modelar o anticiclone escandinavo a partir do dia 10 e que está de acordo com a previsão sazonal para fevereiro deixo aqui um emsemble que com certeza se inspirou em fevereiro de 56 para modelar esta super entrada












não é todos os dias que existe este tipo de modelação


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

só um aparte amanha 2 de Fevereiro dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias 

E que há um ditado antigo do povo que diz:



Nossa Senhora das Candeias a rir esta o Inverno para vir...



Nossa Senhora das Candeias a chorar esta o Inverno para acabar...



Rir = dia de sol

Chorar = dia de chuva

vamos ver se ditado antigo do povo esta certo


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2011 às 20:59)

frusko disse:


> só um aparte amanha 2 de Fevereiro dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias
> 
> E que há um ditado antigo do povo que diz:
> 
> ...



Amanha vai estar sol...venha lá esse inverno


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2011 às 21:37)

frusko disse:


> só um aparte amanha 2 de Fevereiro dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias
> 
> E que há um ditado antigo do povo que diz:
> 
> ...



O ano passado assim foi... no continente. Na Madeira ocorreu o primeiro round que desencadeou a tragédia de 20 de Fevereiro.

Próximos dias totalmente desinteressantes, com a oscilação ártica extremamente positiva, mas a partir da semana que vem é provável que regresse a chuva ao litoral atlântico. 

Este mapa da média dos ensembles do europeu é interessante. Possibilidade de termos um A siberiano forte na segunda quinzena de Fevereiro, com entrada de frio extremo continental na Europa.


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

vinc7e e um velho ditado mas se te da vontade de rir tudo bem vamos ver se tem razão ou não


----------



## icewoman (1 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

boa noite,

já repararam na"Bomba"que esta nos modelos para dia 9 na Madeira e Continente?


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2011 às 23:30)

Segundo a run das 18h do GFS o AA andará em cima de nós até às 90h (dia 5 de Fevereiro), depois começa a perder força e a escapar-se para este...depois teremos uma depressão a latitudes mais altas deslocando-se de Oeste para Este a influenciar o continente, especialmente o litoral norte e centro do Continente e a Madeira no dia 8 e 9 de Fevereiro...veremos...Se tivéssemos aliada a esta entrada um centro de alta pressão no leste/centro europeu podia criar-se um cenário interessante com uma entrada fria com precipitação vinda de latitudes bem superiores...

O ECMWF como sempre nas sua loucuras a longo prazo, "cria" uma depressão a 216h no Atlântico a SW do Continente...algo que com o devido respeito me custa a acreditar...tem sido muita parra e pouca uva ultimamente nestas coisas...

Eu arrisco que a partir do dia 8 teremos uma semana de chuva sempre intensa mais para o norte e centro...


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> já repararam na"Bomba"que esta nos modelos para dia 9 na Madeira e Continente?



Sinceramente, não vejo porque há-de ser considerada uma "bomba"... um sistema frontal de moderada/forte actividade associado a uma depressão cavada no Atlântico Norte, ou seja, nada que não estejamos habituados! Iria trazer boas acumulações, possíveis problemas de inundações nalguns locais habituais do continente.  Na Madeira, talvez exigisse algum cuidado pelo passado recente, mas não vejo motivo para extremo alarme mesmo que se concretize o cenário, pois ainda muita coisa vai mudar até lá!

Como já foi dito, próximos dias com sol e algum frio, apesar de um gradual aumento da temperatura devido ao deslocamento do Anti-ciclone para Este a partir de 6a feira. Com a essa fuga do anti-ciclone, abre-se caminho para que depressões muito cavadas formadas a leste da América se desloquem ao longo do Atlântico. A maneira como nos vai afectar vai depender muito se se deslocam mais para Norte (Islândia) ou para Sul (Ilhas Britânicas, Galiza).
Apesar de tudo, espero nessa fase alguns sistemas frontais associados a essas depressões a atingirem Portugal, com mais intensidade a Norte, claro.

Na minha opinião, apesar de pouco provável, não é de descartar a possibilidade de algum fenómeno mais extremo, isto é, alguma depressão mais forte se dirigir mais na nossa direcção. Alguns ensembles mostram essa possibilidade.


----------



## icewoman (1 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente, não vejo porque há-de ser considerada uma "bomba"... um sistema frontal de moderada/forte actividade associado a uma depressão cavada no Atlântico Norte, ou seja, nada que não estejamos habituados! Iria trazer boas acumulações, possíveis problemas de inundações nalguns locais habituais do continente.  Na Madeira, talvez exigisse algum cuidado pelo passado recente, mas não vejo motivo para extremo alarme mesmo que se concretize o cenário, pois ainda muita coisa vai mudar até lá!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

Esperemos que não se desenhe uma Primavera antecipada para os próximos dias, ou seja, que o cenário de temperaturas mais amenas que hoje se inicia não se acentue e prolongue pela próxima semana.

P.S. - Interessante a opinião do meteorologista Joe Bastardi, do Accuweather, sobre as mudanças que ele interpreta irão ocorrer nos próximos anos, nomeadamente nos fenómenos "El Niño/La Niña". Como base na sua interpretação, ele prevê, para os próximos 20 a 30 anos, invernos mais frios (próximos dos observados nas décadas de 60 e 70 do século passado): http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45220/bastardi-three-of-next-five-wi.asp

Cá estaremos para ver...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

Um dia destes ainda gostava de perceber o GFS, ainda na saida anterior estavam a dar uma frente forte para dia 10, agora já quase que desapareceram com ela.


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Um dia destes ainda gostava de perceber o GFS, ainda na saida anterior estavam a dar uma frente forte para dia 10, agora já quase que desapareceram com ela.



Eu também gostava de perceber como é que tens mais de 3600 mensagens de fórum e ainda te consegues surpreender com esse tipo de coisas, perfeitamente normais em modelos a tantos dias.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Eu também gostava de perceber como é que tens mais de 3600 mensagens de fórum e ainda te consegues surpreender com esse tipo de coisas, perfeitamente normais em modelos a tantos dias.



O gfs ainda me surpreende, o que é que quer que eu faça?


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2011 às 23:04)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O gfs ainda me surpreende, o que é que quer que eu faça?



A mim surpreende-me o GFS não me dar os números do euromilhões do próximo sorteio. E agora, que vamos nós fazer ?

Agora a sério, não custava nada tentar perceber como funcionam os modelos, como se comporta a atmosfera, e perceber as limitações dos modelos. Às vezes alguns olham para isto como se modelos fossem bolas de cristal. Que um novato olhe para isto dessa forma, compreende-se, que pessoas do fórum mais habituadas insistam no mesmo, já não dá para perceber.


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

pareçe que vamos ter  a partir de segunda ao final da tarde e mais pa frente os modelos tao com uma tendencia , ja mostrada em runs anteriores, de uma valente entrada seberiana, com o aparecimento do anticiclone na escandinavia bem forte


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2011 às 18:44)

Tivemos uma mudança de "ideias" no GFS nestas últimas runs, o que anteriormente fazia prever uma segunda semana de Fevereiro com precipitação razoável, agora parece ser um deserto...e tudo isto porque no Europa Central estará localizado um centro de alta pressão que nos vai proteger e manter a precipitação a flutuar mesmo na nossa costa ocidental...
Mesmo assim, basta um movimento mais a este do centro de altas pressões ou mais a sul do centro depressionário e tudo pode mudar...


----------



## cova beira (3 Fev 2011 às 20:26)

probabilidade do transiberiano aparecer continua a aumentar resta saber se chegaria á europa ocidental, penso que poderia ser historico a quantidade de frio que poderá entrar na siberia é algo digno de entradas á anos 40 50 vamos aguardar as proximas saídas 

aqui fica uma comparação entre o frio que entrou na sibéria que originaria o celebre fevereiro de 56 e o que o gfs modelou esta tarde, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 queria deixar claro que isto são por enquanto meras possibilidades mas o potencial está todo lá


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2011 às 20:47)

Já é muito provável a formação de um anticiclone muito potente na Escandinávia até ao Pólo. Entrada siberiana na Europa extremamente provável, resta saber se chegará aqui. 

O cavado que se poderá formar na zona dos Açores e que posteriormente se deslocaria para a Península, deixando alguma precipitação a meio da próxima semana poderia servir de atractor ao frio siberiano. Se a depressão da Terra Nova se mantiver bloqueada no noroeste atlântico pela dorsal açoriana, então o frio estaria assegurado, e numa proporção que poderia ser histórica. Mas lá está, é preciso que tudo corra bem.


----------



## cova beira (3 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

David sf disse:


> Já é muito provável a formação de um anticiclone muito potente na Escandinávia até ao Pólo. Entrada siberiana na Europa extremamente provável, resta saber se chegará aqui.
> 
> O cavado que se poderá formar na zona dos Açores e que posteriormente se deslocaria para a Península, deixando alguma precipitação a meio da próxima semana poderia servir de atractor ao frio siberiano. Se a depressão da Terra Nova se mantiver bloqueada no noroeste atlântico pela dorsal açoriana, então o frio estaria assegurado, e numa proporção que poderia ser histórica. Mas lá está, é preciso que tudo corra bem.




eu acho que se uma iso -16 chegar á alemanha, frança  de uma maneira ou de outra sofreremos as consequências disso


----------



## Rainy (3 Fev 2011 às 21:37)

Mas, falando na próxima semana, vai chover alguma coisa, ou pouco?


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

Rainy disse:


> Mas, falando na próxima semana, vai chover alguma coisa, ou pouco?



Para já o quadro não está nada favorável...a precipitação fica toda no mar mesmo junto à costa...teríamos no máximo umas "pingas" no litoral do continente...


----------



## cactus (3 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Só não entendo uma coisa , o Anticiclone vai agora para leste , ou seja , posicionar-se sobre as baleares , depois parece-me que vai para a italia, e depois disso desaparece! para onde terá ido , pergunto ?


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Fev 2011 às 03:03)

Já há alguns dias que quando espreitamos os modelos de previsão,  não ligamos patavina ao que estará para acontecer. Como a  estabilidade impera, estamos naquela fase em que agora , só interessa espreitar lá mais para a frente.
E quando tal acontece, é  amiúde anúncios de cenários,que se esvaem ao virar da próxima actualização.Às vezes tão robustos , insistentes e depois , puf....escapam-se de um dia para o outro,por entre os dedos da previsão 
Dia 9 , ai e tal ,que vinha aí coisa grande. Puf...
Siberiana anunciada a partir do dia (lá para ) 12.Quase Puf... Agora ,só o ECMWF a sustenta .
Amanhã, e porque ainda há tempo , trocam-se as cadeiras .Dá-se o dito pelo não dito. Quanta peripécia pode ainda ser anunciada...
Mas , não sei, não...
Isto  não está fácil, para voltarmos a ter dias de excitação ...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2011 às 07:24)

O cenário colocado nesta última run do GFS é um pouco mais animador em termos de precipitação, contudo nada de especial...as depressões estão lá, mais teimam em não baixar a latitudes mais próximas...além de estarmos de certo modo protegidos por um centro de alta pressão que andará pelo sul de Espanha e Mediterrâneo até dia 10 de Fevereiro e depois espera-se que rume a SE como as previsões mostram...assim sendo os dias seguintes seriam mais propícios a entradas de NW..
Mesmo assim são muitas horas de distancia, tudo pode voltar a modelar-se, basta um pequeno retoque e seremos afectados...
O ECMWF não é tão favorável, mantém-nos protegidos até mais tarde, depois como de costume coloca a magnifica depressão a SW...mas mantém o sonho de uma entrada muito fria na 2ª metade do mês...tudo longe portanto...
Hoje resolvi dar uma olhadela também noutros modelos...há que dar oportunidade a  todos...o UKMO parece-me uma mistura dos dois anteriores...se por um lado "abre-nos" portas à precipitação deslocando o centro de altas pressões mais cedo para longe de nós...antecipa a entrada fria que o ECMWF antevê...
Para finalizar o NOGAPS, no qual eu aposto desta vez, mantém as esperanças para o dia 9 no litoral...já que desloca o AA para sul em direcção a Marrocos, depois volta a recolocá-lo mas mais para NE em direcção ao centro europeu, ou seja...o frio russo iria todo direito a sul..na direcção da Grécia e Turquia...


----------



## Rainy (4 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

Bem este ano até agora tá muito dificil termos alguma animação, se até a chuva já é dificil de caír, não sei.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

Vendo, esta run das 12 até dia 20 não cai pinga no Algarve. Se Janeiro já foi um mês seco com 30 mm no Sotavento e não vendo pinga de água quer no GFS e quer no ECM, portanto, a seca é um fantasma que começa a pairar por estes lados.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2011 às 19:26)

Por acaso acho que isto tem estado bem animado .... os modelos dão sempre coisinhas giras para entreter a malta !!
Neste momento aparente sempre mais 15 dias de marasmo, mas pode ser que qualquer dia inventem mais qualquer coisa para a malta sonhar !!
Entretanto vamos gozando a Primavera antecipada como dizem na Rádio e Televisão .....

Para ser sincero neste momento não vejo sinais da NAO voltar a ser negativa .... e talvez haja alguma coisa (a haver) lá para o final do mês porque para mim não será certamente em Março !!

Entretanto aproveitem este tempo para passear .....


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vendo, esta run das 12 até dia 20 não cai pinga no Algarve. Se Janeiro já foi um mês seco com 30 mm no Sotavento e não vendo pinga de água quer no GFS e quer no ECM, portanto, a seca é um fantasma que começa a pairar por estes lados.



Neste momento seca hidrológica não haverá certamente nos proximos dois anos,  e respeitante á seca meteorológica até final do Inverno (22 Março) não haverá certamente ...
Arrisco mesmo dizer que neste momento nos próximos meses não haverá seca qualquer que ela seja, e isto muito graças ao mes de Dezembro como quase sempre senão a história seria certamente outra !!


----------



## cova beira (4 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

europeu neste momento muito consistente sempre a marcar uma siberiana com isos muito baixas

gfs até ás 180 horas também bastante bom, falta uma serie de pormenores que os modelos a tantas horas não conseguem definir, uma hipotese neste momento ainda remota para fazer chegar até nós a siberiana seria a formação de uma depressão no mediterrâneo ocidental que funcionaria como motor

vou tentar explicar fazendo uma analogia com a entrada de 56 







aqui fica um mapa quase idêntico ao actual de 56 e dois dias depois a formação da depressão no mediterranêo 











já agora em 54 passou-se exactamente o mesmo













penso que a formação deste motor será a única forma de todo o frio que os modelos assinalam chegar até nós vamos continuar a acompanhar a situação


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

cova beira disse:


> europeu neste momento muito consistente sempre a marcar uma siberiana com isos muito baixas
> 
> gfs até ás 180 horas também bastante bom, falta uma serie de pormenores que os modelos a tantas horas não conseguem definir, uma hipotese neste momento ainda remota para fazer chegar até nós a siberiana seria a formação de uma depressão no mediterrâneo ocidental que funcionaria como motor
> 
> ...




É uma excelente possibilidade, e já aconteceu em 56....
Mas ainda é a muitas horas de antecedência, vamos ver a evolução das runs e ver se vão haver condições para a formação da depressão.


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2011 às 21:27)

Na análise que fizeste há que ter em conta a situação actual. Baixas pressões potentes a oeste da Gronelândia e um centro de Altas Pressões mais débil...


----------



## cova beira (4 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

o europeu modela já a hipotese que referi mas injectando a depressão uns 300 km mais a oeste


----------



## Zapiao (5 Fev 2011 às 00:25)

O que passou em 56?


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2011 às 00:28)

Zapiao disse:


> O que passou em 56?



Frio... Muito muito frio


----------



## Zapiao (5 Fev 2011 às 00:29)

MSantos disse:


> Frio... Muito muito frio



ah , aqui neste forum haverá algo referente a esse evento?


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2011 às 00:32)

Zapiao disse:


> ah , aqui neste forum haverá algo referente a esse evento?



Vê aqui

Foi provavelmente o Fevereiro mais frio do seculo XX


----------



## rochas (5 Fev 2011 às 01:00)

Boas a todos. 

Eu cá para mim já tenho cá umas caixas de CALMEX. 
É melhor prevenir que remediar 

Cumps


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2011 às 12:39)

Nesta saida o gfs mete uma frente fraca que nos vai atingir no dia 8, não é muita chuva mas é melhor que nada.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2011 às 13:56)

Só para ter uma noção do domínio anticiclónico...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2011 às 17:29)

Nesta saida a fraca frente que estavam a dar para terça-feira, já não chega cá.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

Interessante ponto de indefinição. Segundo a saída actual do GFS não há um único dia em que a pressão atmosférica baixe dos 1020mb no Algarve. 

A norte sim, uma frente bem generosa acompanhada de isotérmicas razoavelmente baixas com a neve a regressar às serras.


----------



## cova beira (5 Fev 2011 às 19:09)

de ontem para hoje os modelos pioraram significativamente anticiclone escandinavo viaja mais para norte e o bloqueio é desfeito pelas depressoaes atlanticas tudo muito indefinido mesmo a 120 horas


----------



## Norther (5 Fev 2011 às 20:31)

mesmo muito indefinidos os modelos, nem se sabe se a precipitação chega ca terça quanto mais o frio pa outra semana tanto tiram como põe, vamos acompanhar, espero que o anticiclone da Escandinávia apareça e bem forte


----------



## cova beira (6 Fev 2011 às 14:53)

anticiclone escandinavo parece começar a ganhar força gfs começa a insinuar a possibilidade do motor transiberiano se formar no mediterranêo 













já alguem aqui no forum viu uma iso -20 ser modelada em espanha?
são muitas horas mas não deixa de ser impressionante


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Fev 2011 às 19:22)

Realmente ambas as situações bastantes curiosas, principalmente a segunda, com a ISO de -20 sobre os Pirenéus... Uma caixinha de surpresas o que possa estar a vir, vamos continuar a acompanhar


----------



## Johnny (6 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Promissor...


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Fev 2011 às 04:11)

Para todos nós ,  transeuntes cá deste "sítio " sempre sedentos de emoções, isto, a bem dizer,  continua fraquinho...
Agora , vão-se os dias de azul , mas em sua substituição , pouco mais que alguns períodos de chuva fraca, confinada e o  " promissor " continua prometido  para as calendas , nos confins.
Pois...quantas vezes assim acontece em  Fevereiro, mês de todos os extremos e de quem tanto expectamos...
Mesmo sabendo que não é tão raro quanto isso , é sempre com alguma desilusão, que vemos acontecer um Fevereiro assim.Fica-nos sempre a ideia da oportunidade gorada...
Ainda há tempo? Claro que há sempre tempo...


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Fev 2011 às 09:39)

Johnny disse:


> Promissor...



Penso que este género de conjecturas teria melhor lugar em "modelos/saidas de sonho", que também existe neste forum, e em que este post também foi publicado e bem.
Note-se que o colega mencionou uma possibilidade que se está a esboçar.... isso é de sonho. ou de pesadelo.

mas alvoroço por um modelo a 14 dias acaba por ter uma validade pouco acima de

http://newsletters.sapo.pt/astrologia/edicao17/newsletter.htm

modelo a 14 dias e com a perturbação 20....  isso não é previsão.
Lamento.

respeitosamente

bernardino


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2011 às 11:36)

a tendencia continua no GFS no anticiclone sobre a Escandinavia forte, vamos ver como se comporta a deslocação do frio ate nós, isto pode animar para a semana que vem, vamos ver


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2011 às 11:42)

Bela depressão que o gfs está a prever para a semana a nw de portugal, que nos atingia com uma boa rega:









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 16:15)

Ai que malandro... ´Tá-se a esticar, não???


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

imaginar o que possa acontecer a mais de 120 horas parece-me neste momento impossível continuamos á espera da formação de uma depressão no mediterraneo  a boa notícia é que o fortalecimento do anticiclone escandinavo vai dar a portugal muitas opções bastante interessantes, os modelos têm o defeito de exagerar na modelação das depressões atlânticas e por isso neste momento não há o mínimo consenso


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

As saídas são cada vez mais promissoras. Este impasse de mais de 30 dias não durará muito mais tempo. Ou entra uma cadeia de sistemas frontais durante 10 ou 15 dias com bastante chuva e algum frio ou um língua fria chegará até nós. 

Estou a pensar no amanho agrícola das terras que já por esta altura se começou a fazer, talvez antes do tempo...


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

Uma eventual entrada fria siberiana, deverá acontecer, mas somente lá para dia 20 e poucos, e isto é uma opinião pessoal não fundamentada em nenhum modelo, mas sim no que é costume acontecer no padrão que se está a querer formar, com storm-track mais a sul que o normal, anticiclone escandinavo e as depressões a entrarem Mediterrâneo adentro. 
Muito parecido de facto com a década de 50, mas talvez com anticiclone dos Açores mais fraco desta vez, mas também pode ser a habitual tendência de exagero das depressões do Atlântico a longo prazo por parte dos modelos que faz parecer que o AA venha a estar mais vulnerável.

Antes disso esperam-nos tempo muito interessantes, principalmente a partir de domingo. Já amanhã recomeçará a chover no litoral. Mas a grande festa está  programada para domingo com a eventual chegada de uma frente fria de noroeste, que poderá  deixar boas quantidades de precipitação no litoral norte. O pós-frontal está apetitoso, com isos negativas a 850 hpa e menos de -25ºC a 500 hpa, o que poderia trazer de novo a neve a cotas mais altas (finalmente!, este ano está péssimo para as estações de esqui). Mesmo nos Açores a cota de neve poderia baixar dos 1000 m.

GFS
















ECMWF
















Esta frente viria sob a forma de cavado e portanto ainda não se dirigiria para o Mediterrâneo para formar o "motor" da siberiana. Mas o panorama é animador, pois a 240 h ambos os modelos convergem numa outra entrada de noroeste, desta vez mais cavada, com o par -2/-30 em todo o país, nalguns sítios ainda mais baixas, que poderia deixar muita neve a cotas médias e altas. 

GFS
































ECMWF











Esta depressão sim, entraria pelo Mediterrâneo, e se o centro depressionário da Terra Nova não progredir para a Europa e o A se mantiver na Escandinávia, poderíamos esperar por uma entrada siberiana uns 3 dias depois. O GFS já tem estado a cheirá-la, ver tópico das saídas de sonho, vamos ver no que dá. A chave está na manutenção do A escandinavo e num bloqueio atlântico o suficientemente longe da península, o que só será possível com a entrada de uma depressão como aquela que está sendo modelada para atrair o frio continental.


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

David sf disse:


>



Creio que como sempre as depressões vão enfraquecer e que as Altas Pressões vão aparecer a tempo de cortar o fluxo de oeste no exacto momento. Termos uma depressão suficientemente cavada para atrair o frio instalado na Europa. Pelo menos aqui a pressão na Terra Nova não é um monstro barométrico...


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2011 às 00:11)

David sf disse:


> Esta depressão sim, entraria pelo Mediterrâneo, e se o centro depressionário da Terra Nova não progredir para a Europa e o A se mantiver na Escandinávia, poderíamos esperar por uma entrada siberiana uns 3 dias depois. O GFS já tem estado a cheirá-la, ver tópico das saídas de sonho, vamos ver no que dá. A chave está na manutenção do A escandinavo e num bloqueio atlântico o suficientemente longe da península, o que só será possível com a entrada de uma depressão como aquela que está sendo modelada para atrair o frio continental.



Boa análise David.
Infelizmente ainda são muitas as variáveis em jogo.
Nesta run do GFS(das 18z), a depressão a oeste da Terra Nova cava mais e empurra o AA para cima de nós.
O A da Escandinávia lá se mantém impune, mas a depressão no mediterrâneo perde expressão.






De qualquer forma é só uma run e ainda com muitas horas pela frente.

Antes disso, como disseste, para o "fim-de-semana dos namorados", poderemos ter alguma animação. O europeu tem-se mantido firme na previsão de uma frente fria, e num bom pós frontal que poderia deixar neve nas terras altas.

O GFS é que tem estado bastante inconstante.
Nesta última run, coloca uma depressão a cavar mesmo junto ao continente e a passar depois a sudoeste.


----------



## ppereira (8 Fev 2011 às 15:27)

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 11 de Fevereiro de 2011

Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir da manhã no Minho e Douro Litoral,
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e passando a
regime de aguaceiros que serão de *neve acima dos 800 metros
nas regiões Norte e Centro*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando
para norte e soprando forte (35 a 55 km/h) nas terras altas.

Meteorologistas: Cristina Simões/Joana Sanches.

Actualizado a 8 de Fevereiro de 2011 às 12:12 UTC

Parece um bom indício (e num fim de semana). só não percebo a grande diferença entre a previsão descritiva e significativa do IM. eu sei que já houve mais pessoas a referir esta diferença, mas para esse dia em particular a diferença é muito grande (a título de exemplo, em montalegre a previsão significativa tem temperatuas a variar entre 10ºC e 1ºC )


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

ppereira disse:


> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 11 de Fevereiro de 2011
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva a partir da manhã no Minho e Douro Litoral,
> ...



Referes-te a 6ª feira na previsão pro localidade? Se sim é normalíssimo. Trata-se de um output do modelo sem qualquer mão humana. Por outro lado e mesmo que esses valores sejam os expectáveis para esse dia, a temperatura irá cair na sinóptica actual durante a noite. Mesmo com 2 ou 3 graus estará propício para queda de neve em locais a cota mais elevada... É o caso de Montalegre.


----------



## ppereira (8 Fev 2011 às 16:20)

Pela análise da run das 12 do GFS não tou com muitas esperanças para sexta (pouco frio instalado e iso 0 dos 850 hPa no limite norte...a ver vamos).
Já para domingo, dia 13, parece o cenário que tenho andado à espera durante este inverno todo....mas ainda faltam mais de 100h


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 18:09)

Depois de uns dias de repouso cá estou novamente...

Segundo a run das 12h, o GFS para o resto do dia de hoje e o de amanhã até final da manhã ainda prevê pequenos aguaceiros, mais localizados no litoral norte...
Mais uma nova entrada de NW para o dia 11, um pouco mais forte que a de hoje, renderá certamente uma rega razoável no litoral norte e centro e, em princípio, não se esquecerá do resto do Continente, embora bem mais fraco...
Quem gosta de neve não terá muita sorte...apenas poderá cair alguma coisa no topo da Estrela, pouco frio a 850hPa, nem à iso 0ºC chegará...
Próxima data de interesse a 120h, no Domingo dia 13, aí parece-me estar-se a reunir condições adequadas à queda de neve a cotas médias...700/800m e poderá baixar além disso em alguns locais...
Os dias 14, 15 e 16 a chuva deverá manter-se sempre no litoral norte, aparecendo no resto do continente com boas acumulações essencialmente no dia 15...
Mesmo assim moderação a mais de 100h...

Do resto que poderá vir mais à frente muito se tem falado, embora sejam tendências mas bem distantes, tudo pode mudar...mesmo assim...
A mim não me parece nada muito provável uma entrada tão fria, embora algumas runs mostrem a tendência do anticiclone fugir mais para norte (Escandinávia seria o ideal) e haver a possibilidade de se criarem mini-depressões que abririam alas para que o frio pudesse chegar desde a sibéria...


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2011 às 19:36)

possibilidade de entrada siberiana para já começa a parecer muito improvável, a mais de 100 horas tudo muito indefenido os modelos estão a ter muita dificuldade para lidar com o anticiclone mas de qualquer forma entradas de noroeste como o gfs mostra neste momento não são nada boas para neve, já agora um aparte parece-me que o instituto de meteorologia prever neve  acima de 800 m para 6ª é no mínimo estranho


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

cova beira disse:


> possibilidade de entrada siberiana para já começa a parecer muito improvável, a mais de 100 horas tudo muito indefenido os modelos estão a ter muita dificuldade para lidar com o anticiclone mas de qualquer forma entradas de noroeste como o gfs mostra neste momento não são nada boas para neve, já agora um aparte parece-me que o instituto de meteorologia prever neve  acima de 800 m para 6ª é no mínimo estranho



Dois apontamentos..realmente entradas de NW não são tão frias como as de NE...mas para haver neve é preciso haver precipitação e todos sabemos que são bem mais frequente as entradas de NW, que pelo menos rendem precipitação...óbvio que nestes casos as cotas são bem mais altas, raramente baixam os 1200m, mas antes alguma coisa que nada...
Em relação a 6ª, a previsão não tem nexo...nem a 850hPa (cerca de 1500m) temos isos inferiores a 1º, quanto mais a 800m...neve só bem mais lá para cima...e acumulação só no topo da Estrela...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2011 às 20:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Dois apontamentos..realmente entradas de NW não são tão frias como as de NE...mas para haver neve é preciso haver precipitação e todos sabemos que são bem mais frequente as entradas de NW, que pelo menos rendem precipitação...óbvio que nestes casos as cotas são bem mais altas, raramente baixam os 1200m, mas antes alguma coisa que nada...
> Em relação a 6ª, a previsão não tem nexo...nem a 850hPa (cerca de 1500m) temos isos inferiores a 1º, quanto mais a 800m...neve só bem mais lá para cima...e acumulação só no topo da Estrela...



Tem nexo sim, basta olhar para as cartas a 850 hpa do ECMWF que ficam logo sem dúvidas. Antes de afirmar que a previsão é errada e sem nexo, já olharam para o modelo europeu, por acaso, antes de criticarem, como criticar é mais fácil, vamos criticar. Olhando ao mapa da temperatura 850 hpa no Sábado a Iso 0ºC está até à zona de Lisboa, o GFS a essa hora tem a Iso 0ºC ainda fora do território. Sabendo o IM segue o modelo europeu e não o americano, as previsões do IM estão certas.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem nexo sim, basta olhar para as cartas a 850 hpa do ECMWF que ficam logo sem dúvidas. Antes de afirmar que a previsão é errada e sem nexo, já olharam para o modelo europeu, por acaso, antes de criticarem, como criticar é mais fácil, vamos criticar. Olhando ao mapa da temperatura 850 hpa no Sábado a Iso 0ºC está até à zona de Lisboa, o GFS a essa hora tem a Iso 0ºC ainda fora do território. Sabendo o IM segue o modelo europeu e não o americano, as previsões do IM estão certas.



Desculpa mas não vejo nada disso...iso 0º em Lisboa é no Sábado...na 6a tens a iso 4º em Lisboa, atendendo que a precipitação deve cessar até às 24h de sexta não vejo possibilidade de neve a 800m...é preciso ver que 850hPa são 1500m...
Ninguém disse que era sem nexo só para criticar, foi um reparo ao IM, tal como ele todos os dias alteramos de certa forma a leitura dos modelos que também são mutáveis...


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

Tem nexo sim, basta olhar para as cartas a 850 hpa do ECMWF que ficam logo sem dúvidas. Antes de afirmar que a previsão é errada e sem nexo, já olharam para o modelo europeu, por acaso, antes de criticarem, como criticar é mais fácil, vamos criticar. Olhando ao mapa da temperatura 850 hpa no Sábado a Iso 0ºC está até à zona de Lisboa, o GFS a essa hora tem a Iso 0ºC ainda fora do território. Sabendo o IM segue o modelo europeu e não o americano, as previsões do IM estão certas.[/QUOTE]

no europeu não é de certeza que o im se esta a basear para tal previsão ou têm acesso a dados que mais ninguém tem ou há um excesso de amadorismo ao qual já vou estando habituado para os portugueses que não entendem nada de meteorologia não deve ser nada fácil guiarem-se pelo im só o ano passado teriam no norte e centro caído uns 10 nevões acima dos 400 metros


----------



## ppereira (8 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desculpa mas não vejo nada disso...iso 0º em Lisboa é no Sábado...na 6a tens a iso 4º em Lisboa, atendendo que a precipitação deve cessar até às 24h de sexta não vejo possibilidade de neve a 800m...é preciso ver que 850hPa são 1500m...
> Ninguém disse que era sem nexo só para criticar, foi um reparo ao IM, tal como ele todos os dias alteramos de certa forma a leitura dos modelos que também são mutáveis...



para 6a eu também não consigo observar nada nos modelos que aponte para outra coisa que não seja chuva com excepção do maciço central da estrela. a chega da do frio é pós frontal e não vem acompanhada de precipitação.
a run das 18 do GFS mantém este cenário


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2011 às 09:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desculpa mas não vejo nada disso...iso 0º em Lisboa é no Sábado...na 6a tens a iso 4º em Lisboa, atendendo que a precipitação deve cessar até às 24h de sexta não vejo possibilidade de neve a 800m...é preciso ver que 850hPa são 1500m...
> Ninguém disse que era sem nexo só para criticar, foi um reparo ao IM, tal como ele todos os dias alteramos de certa forma a leitura dos modelos que também são mutáveis...



Atendendo a que isto foi colocado no fórum ontem, reporto-me a essa situação e não a qualquer previsão mais actual.
O Algarvio1980 realçou muito bem o que disse. Ele disse a ISO 0 no Sábado está em Lisboa no ECM. Era verdade. O que é que isso tem a ver coma  cota 800 dada pelo IM para o fim do dia de 6ª... TUDO.

Veja lá bem MarioCabral. Se ás 13 horas de 6ª está a iso 4 em Lisboa e ás 13 horas de Sábado está a 0... Então e pelo meio. Ao fim do dia de 6ª por essa previsão a ISO 0 não está já em boa parte do Norte do Centro... Logo a previsão estava ajustado aos dados do Europeu precisamente!
Obviamente que o IM tem mais dados do ECM em relação aos simples outputs que vemos no meteociel... Ainda para mais com intervalos de 24h. O IM faz parte do centro europeu de previsões.


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

excelente o europeu pena a discordância com o gfs assim sim teríamos neve a cotas baixas dia 16 e mais tarde lá para dia 20 a siberiana chegaria até nós 


quanto ao im colocar as cotas para 6ª a 800 m ontem já era estranho, hoje é inventar


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2011 às 18:45)

cova beira disse:


> quanto ao im colocar as cotas para 6ª a 800 m ontem já era estranho, hoje é inventar



Arre bolas... Já várias vezes e várias pessoas aqui disseram que a cota de 800m para 6ª que o IM anunciava ontem, estava de acordo com o ECMWF, que é o modelo usado pelo instituto nas suas previsões.

Pucha, a mim bastou-me uma vez para perceber...


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Pedro disse:


> Arre bolas... Já várias vezes e várias pessoas aqui disseram que a cota de 800m para 6ª que o IM anunciava ontem, estava de acordo com o ECMWF, que é o modelo usado pelo instituto nas suas previsões.
> 
> Pucha, a mim bastou-me uma vez para perceber...



desculpa mas tu é ainda não percebeste que seja baseado no europeu ou no bom access  ou naquilo que tu quiseres é para mim uma invenção e uma falta de coerência e o problema não é de ontem é que hoje a previsão é a mesma


----------



## seqmad (10 Fev 2011 às 11:04)

Já viram a depressão prevista pelo ECM para 3ª feira? Grande cavamento às 00h de 3ª mesmo em frente à costa ocidental e depois a acertar-nos em cheio durante o dia... O mapa do vento a 850hpa mete respeito... é certo que a esta distância claro que não vai ser exactamente assim, mas seria muito interessante... Além disso o GFS não prevê nada disso e outros modelos como o NOGAPS colocam a mesma depressão com bom cavamento mas a passar a norte da península... não está fácil para os modelos com tanta alternância sucessiva entre depressões, frentes e cristas anticiclónicas...


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2011 às 14:36)

Tendencias no medio a logo termo estão ainda um pouco confusas...saliento a situação a partir de dia 15...o ECMWF tende a criar uma ciclogenese a WNW da peninsula, colocando depois uma situação de N/NE já que a depressão cruzaria a peninsula e entraria no Mediterraneo, deixando que se criasse uma crista entre os Açores e a Europa NW.

O GFS aposta numa frente intense e complexa, associada a um cavado nos niveis baixos, mas não chega a criar uma ciclogenese...tal não favorece a criação de uma crista, o que remete para a manutenção de circulação de W.

A média dos ensembles:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em todo o caso a minha previsão pare este mes ( fresco e um pouco seco) está a sair um pouco ao lado...porque a AO está numa fase neutra...tal como a NAO, mas devido ao posicionamento dos centros de acção a nivel hemisferico, temos tido muita actividade no Atlantico norte...e agora o establecimento de uma zonal forte nos EUA está a empurrar muito frio para o Atlantico, aumentando a instabilidade potencial.
Este mes provavelmente não vai acabar com anomalias negativas de temperatura...mas será efectivamente um pouco seco.

Março será a meu ver mais frio que o normal, com a entrada de cavados de NW ...espero anomalias de cerca de -0.5º a -1.0º na temperatura e cerca de 65% da precipitação média.


----------



## cova beira (10 Fev 2011 às 14:56)

colocação da depressão mais a sul por parte do europeu é muito boa para neve a cotas baixas vamos ver se é desta e se o europeu se aguenta firme como tem estado nas ultimas saídas


----------



## Rainy (10 Fev 2011 às 16:28)

A frente de Sexta tem estado a aumentar de intensidade e largura!!


----------



## fablept (10 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

Rainy disse:


> A frente de Sexta tem estado a aumentar de intensidade e largura!!



A partir +- de que horas espera-se que a frente atinja o continente?


----------



## ruka (10 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

fablept disse:


> A partir +- de que horas espera-se que a frente atinja o continente?



a partir da manhã no minho e douro litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente ao resto do país ao longo do dia.


----------



## Lince (10 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

Boas 
Sempre gostei destas entradas frias de NW pois em geral trazem sempre boas acomulações de neve aqui para a minha terra. Ao que parece estra entrada que vai passar sobre nós no Domingo não vai fujir á regra (espero mais de 5cm de neve), mas na minha opinião a frente da madrugada de terça feira trará mais neve, que sabe ai uns bons 15cm... a ver vamos...
De qualquer forma esperan-se três a quatro dias de animação com cotas de neve sempre abaixo dos 1000m, começando no Domingo ao meio dia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Fev 2011 às 01:03)

Boas...

Anda tudo de olhos postos neste frente moribunda que irá trazer tempo invernil tipico britanico e neve a cotas médias no pós frontal, e altas no fim da frente. 

Mas eu ando de olho noutra coisa bem mais cativante que esta frente... ou seja, de olho nos modelos ECW que já anda a modelar á 3 saidas e agora já se encontra entre as 96h e as 120h:

Que bela depressão ... Já a NOGAPS tambem anda a 'cheira-la' : 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Recm1201.gif


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Fev 2011 às 03:37)

Passamos o ano inteiro para ver como se comporta Fevereiro
e ele , aqui chegado , nada tem acrescentado.
Está tão bem comportado.,
É sempre uma desilusão  ver passar o  tempo da oportunidade 
sem nada ocorrer na nossa cidade.
Agora, virá alguma animação. Veremos qual a sua dimensão.
Mas o que mais causa preocupação é ver que isto pode ser apenas 
uma interrupção .
O Fevereiro desinteressante segue dentro de momentos?
Agora é melhor não falar nisso...Vamos ver ...


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2011 às 09:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> Passamos o ano inteiro para ver como se comporta Fevereiro
> e ele , aqui chegado , nada tem acrescentado.
> Está tão bem comportado.,
> É sempre uma desilusão  ver passar o  tempo da oportunidade
> ...




Desculpem o _off-topic_, mas está excelente, como sempre!

Obrigado Nimboestrato!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2011 às 11:53)

Ai sim e então onde se meteu essa fantástica depressão que o ECM tanto apregoava mas que agora desapareceu nesta run e assim colou-se aos outros modelos, ou se quiserem a depressão foi "absorvida" pela circulação zonal que se verifica mais a norte !!

Falar em fiabilidade de modelos nem vou dizer nada ... nem vale a pena, quem sabe se não volta novamente a mudar!!
Depois de ver todos os modelos falharem uma previsão a 48 horas já nem digo nada ... 
Paz, alegria e saúde a todos ....


Esqueci-me de dizer que embora a depressão ou ciclogénese prevista não exista continua a existir um excelente este sistema frontal, que dará precipitação forte no litoral oeste, e que será uma situação muito rápida e por isso de acordo com os modelos não se admirem que esse sistema dure a passar somente uma hora mas que descarregue cerca de 20 a 30 mm em 1h/2h no máximo !!


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2011 às 13:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai sim e então onde se meteu essa fantástica depressão que o ECM tanto apregoava mas que agora desapareceu nesta run e assim colou-se aos outros modelos, ou se quiserem a depressão foi "absorvida" pela circulação zonal que se verifica mais a norte !!
> 
> Falar em fiabilidade de modelos nem vou dizer nada ... nem vale a pena, quem sabe se não volta novamente a mudar!!
> Depois de ver todos os modelos falharem uma previsão a 48 horas já nem digo nada ...
> ...



O ECMWF tem sido o único modelo a mostrar essa depressão, com excepção de uma run já há algum tempo (há uns 2/3 dias) onde o GFS mostrou essa possibilidade. Hoje já o ECM se colou aos restantes modelos, e coloca a depressão então a norte da Galiza. Que não deixará de nos afectar igualmente . O mar então promete ser de respeito caso se confirme a depressão. Ou seja, é igualmente uma situação interessante!

Não sei se outros membros concordam, mas tenho reparado que nos últimos tempos o GFS tem andando bem mais acertado que o ECMWF, até em médio/longo prazo. Tenho visto o ECM muito confuso, inconstante, com mudanças algo radicais a apenas 90/120 h...

Ainda não se sabe se o ECM volta atrás com a sua depressão no continente e até acerta, mas isso parece-me pouco provável. Foi o último a corrigir a depressão mais para Norte, mas acabou por o fazer...

EDIT: Estive a verificar as várias perturbações do GFS e só na 17 se vê a depressão a entrar no continente... assim para o GFS a probabilidade de isso acontecer (de um modo grosseiro) será sempre inferior a 1/20.









Isto sim, era uma situação perigosa...


----------



## rogers (11 Fev 2011 às 13:49)

Jorge_scp disse:


> EDIT: Estive a verificar as várias perturbações do GFS e só na 17 se vê a depressão a entrar no continente... assim para o GFS a probabilidade de isso acontecer (de um modo grosseiro) será sempre inferior a 1/20.
> 
> 
> Isto sim, era uma situação perigosa...



Eu simplesmente não entendo e já é a segunda vez que alguém aqui do fórum posta as "Perturbações do GFS". Porque? Para passar as informação desnecessária?

Nem o GFS oficial está para se fiar nesses dias, quem dirá a perturbação 17.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2011 às 14:33)

rogers disse:


> Eu simplesmente não entendo e já é a segunda vez que alguém aqui do fórum posta as "Perturbações do GFS". Porque? Para passar as informação desnecessária?
> 
> Nem o GFS oficial está para se fiar nesses dias, quem dirá a perturbação 17.



Claro que não, se fosse absolutamente desnecessário e incoerente, não fazia sentido mostrarem as perturbações! 

Numa saída do modelo, ás condições iniciais que são bem conhecidas, são impostas várias perturbações diferentes (mas possíveis), a essas condições iniciais, que vão levar a diferentes evoluções da atmosfera ao longo do tempo. 

Nos primeiros 2/3 dias as linhas dos ensembles (cada linha corresponde a uma perturbação diferente) vão coincidir quase umas sobre as outras (daí a previsão a 3 dias ser bastante fiável). Porém a partir daí, as linhas vão-se afastando cada vez mais pois seguem para evoluções diferentes da atmosfera (daí as previsões a longo prazo serem instáveis).

No fundo, cada perturbação é uma caminho possível para uma evolução da atmosfera. 

No caso que eu analisei, verifica-se que apenas uma perturbação coloca a depressão em cima de portugal, ou seja, dentro das 20 perturbações diferentes ás condições iniciais, apenas uma leva a esse caminho, sendo portanto, improvável de acontecer. Porém, muitas perturbações diferentes levam a depressão para o Norte da galiza, sendo portanto bastante mais provável de acontecer esse cenário!

Através das perturbações quis apenas demonstrar a improbabilidade de acontecer o tal cenário mostrado pelo ECMWF durante várias runs, embora não seja ainda completamente impossível!


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2011 às 15:16)

Jorge_scp disse:


> No fundo, cada perturbação é uma caminho possível para uma evolução da atmosfera.
> 
> No caso que eu analisei, verifica-se que apenas uma perturbação coloca a depressão em cima de portugal, ou seja, dentro das 20 perturbações diferentes ás condições iniciais, apenas uma leva a esse caminho, sendo portanto, improvável de acontecer. Porém, muitas perturbações diferentes levam a depressão para o Norte da galiza, sendo portanto bastante mais provável de acontecer esse cenário!
> 
> Através das perturbações quis apenas demonstrar a improbabilidade de acontecer o tal cenário mostrado pelo ECMWF durante várias runs, embora não seja ainda completamente impossível!



  Boa explicação, Jorge, para algo que por vezes nos parece confuso.

  Apesar de tudo, uma depressão no Norte da Galiza pode até afectar-nos mais que uma depressão em cima de Portugal, tudo depende do seu cavamento.


----------



## BARROS (11 Fev 2011 às 15:34)

Bom dia amigos do outro lado do atlântico. Aqui no Brasil está um calor infernal. A média das máximas até agora aqui em São Paulo gira em torno de 32°, quando o normal seria 27/28... Uma área de baixa pressão está no litoral sul do país e tras algumas nuvens para cá, mas o calor não dá trégua. Agora faz *30,5°* no meu bairro.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2011 às 15:56)

Isto está é muito paradinho ... esta atmosfera precisa de um abanão de pernas para o ar ... a ver se as depressões viram cá para sul, parece que estou numa primavera antecipada!!
Neste momento segundo os modelos e depois da depressão "se" chegar na proxima segunda-terça feira nada mais se vê nos modelos até final do mês.
Por isso ao contrário do que chegou a ser dito inicialmente "neste momento", e mais uma vez está indo contra as indicações das previsões sazonais, apenas que a atmosfera tenha o tal abanão ...


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2011 às 15:58)

rogers disse:


> Eu simplesmente não entendo e já é a segunda vez que alguém aqui do fórum posta as "Perturbações do GFS". Porque? Para passar as informação desnecessária?
> 
> Nem o GFS oficial está para se fiar nesses dias, quem dirá a perturbação 17.



Ultimamente acho que tem andado a abusar um pouco das perturbações embora no outro tópico não fiquem mal, aqui é que não convém muito, mas neste caso o jorge usou-a para explicar que no GFS era uma isolada e visto que a saída operacional do ECM também tinha desistido, portanto cenário bastante improvável nesta altura, ou seja, parece-me que foi informação útil e didáctica neste caso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

Veterano disse:


> Boa explicação, Jorge, para algo que por vezes nos parece confuso.
> 
> Apesar de tudo, uma depressão no Norte da Galiza pode até afectar-nos mais que uma depressão em cima de Portugal, tudo depende do seu cavamento.



Concordo, principalmente aí no Norte do país... e é quase certo que a depresssão indo para o Norte da Galiza será bem mais cavada. Vamos ver como vai evoluir, ainda falta algum tempo de qualquer das formas. Até lá ainda temos 2 sistemas frontais que podem ser interessantes, esses estão garantidos!

PS: Obrigado Vince, era mesmo isso que queria explicar! Se não ficou muito claro, as minhas desculpas a todos.


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Fev 2011 às 16:08)

Bem, estpu aqui a chekar o GFS e metem uma depressao que esta para durar, até sexta feira pelo menos....


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto está é muito paradinho ... esta atmosfera precisa de um abanão de pernas para o ar ... a ver se as depressões viram cá para sul, parece que estou numa primavera antecipada!!



Um cavamento bastante prenunciado frente ao litoral oeste, a sul de Lisboa, está a provocar neste momento uma moderada instabilidade na faixa litoral, a sul de Setúbal. É possível a formação de uma pequena depressão em altura que rapidamente seguirá para o norte de África e se dissipará.
Nas próximas horas é possível alguma instabilidade no litoral oeste, a sul de Setúbal, e no barlavento do Algarve, com aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2011 às 19:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Um cavamento bastante prenunciado frente ao litoral oeste, a sul de Lisboa, está a provocar neste momento uma moderada instabilidade na faixa litoral, a sul de Setúbal. É possível a formação de uma pequena depressão em altura que rapidamente seguirá para o norte de África e se dissipará.
> Nas próximas horas é possível alguma instabilidade no litoral oeste, a sul de Setúbal, e no barlavento do Algarve, com aguaceiros e trovoadas.



Pois mas olhei ao satélite e esta-se dissipando, não é hoje mas será noutro dia, é preciso é calma


----------



## boneli (11 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

Olá boa noite.

Alguém me pode esclarecer relativamente ás previsões do tempo para próximo Domingo aqui no Norte?

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

boneli disse:


> Olá boa noite.
> 
> Alguém me pode esclarecer relativamente ás previsões do tempo para próximo Domingo aqui no Norte?
> 
> Obrigado



tudo se resume a uma palavra!! Chuva...   e alem disso vai estar frio!


----------



## ct2jzr (11 Fev 2011 às 19:56)

Olá,

Gostaria de saber se vamos ter chuva nas próximas 5 horas no Porto/Valongo.

Abraço


----------



## boneli (11 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

miguel disse:


> tudo se resume a uma palavra!! Chuva...   e alem disso vai estar frio!



Esse frio pode reflectir-se em queda de neve nas zonas montanhosas habituais ( acima dos 1000 metros)?


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

ct2jzr disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria de saber se vamos ter chuva nas próximas 5 horas no Porto/Valongo.
> 
> Abraço



Não! Chuva agora só Domingo!!


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2011 às 20:08)

boneli disse:


> Esse frio pode reflectir-se em queda de neve nas zonas montanhosas habituais ( acima dos 1000 metros)?



Sim e até abaixo disso mais para o final do dia! mas ai depois é o mesmo dilema de sempre a falta de precipitação na altura em que a cota desce.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

ct2jzr disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria de saber se vamos ter chuva nas próximas 5 horas no Porto/Valongo.
> 
> Abraço



Até ha meia noite ainda podera ocorrer precipitaçao fraca,ocasional.Nada de mais.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

*Previsão de agravamento das condições meteorológicas*

Face à previsão de agravamento das condições meteorológicas e estado do mar durante as próximas 72 horas, com rajadas de vento que poderão ir até aos 80km/h, e ondulação dos quadrantes de Oeste a aumentar até aos 8 metros de altura, a Marinha alerta toda a comunidade marítima, em particular a comunidade piscatória, para prestar especial cuidado na observação de todos os procedimentos e regras de segurança no mar. 
Os Centros de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo (MRCC) de Lisboa e Delgada estão permanentemente a acompanhar a actividade no mar e preparados para qualquer situação de emergência. Qualquer informação relativa a uma eventual situação de perigo deverá ser comunicada imediatamente para o MRCC Lisboa /MRCC Delgada.

Fonte: Marinha Portuguesa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2011 às 12:28)

Bom dia!

Parece que os dados estão lançados para a 3ª nevada da temporada!

*Domingo:*







Predicción:

MUY NUBOSO A NUBOSO CON PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS EN EL OESTE,
CON POSIBILIDAD DE LOCALMENTE FUERTES, Y DEBILES A MODERADAS EN
EL RESTO, SIENDO MENOS INTENSAS Y FRECUENTES A PARTIR DE LA
TARDE. POSIBILIDAD DE TORMENTAS. COTA DE NIEVE EN TORNO A 1100 M
EN DESCENSO A 600 M AL FINAL. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS SIN CAMBIOS Y
MAXIMAS EN LIGERO DESCENSO. VIENTOS DE COMPONENTE SUR FUERTES EN
LAS COMARCAS PROXIMAS AL LITORAL Y MODERADO EN EL INTERIOR,
DISMINUYENDO DURANTE EL DIA A COMPONENTE OESTE MODERADO ENE L
LITORAL Y FLOJO EN EL INTERIOR.

*2ª Feira:*






Predicción:

NUBOSO A MUY NUBOSO CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A MODERADAS QUE
SE IRAN EXTENDIENDO DE OESTE A ESTE DURANTE LA TARDE Y QUE
PODRIAN SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN EL OESTE HACIA LA NOCHE. COTA
DE NIEVE A 600 M EN ASCENSO HASTA 1100-1200 M AL FINAL.
TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO. VIENTO DE COMPONENTE
OESTE MODERADO EN EL LITORAL Y FLOJO EN EL INTERIOR, AUMENTANDO A
LO LARGO DE LA TARDE A COMPONNETE SUR FUERTE EN EL LITORAL Y
ZONAS ALTAS DEL INTERIOR Y A MODERADO EN EL RESTO.

Momento chave: Domingo ao final do dia até 2ª feira ao meio dia!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2011 às 15:08)

Aqui para os Algarves como alguns de voçês dizem ainda aguardamos as primeiras chuvas deste mês o que neste momento apenas vejo como possibilidade na próxima Terça Feira ....
Neste momento de acordo com os modelos temos um intervalo de precipitação entre Domingo e Quarta sendo quase certo depois o retorno ao dominio anticiclónico.
Resumindo neste momento aqui para o algarve neste momento num periodo a 15 dias não se vislumbra mais do que uns 20 mm de precipitação ao nivel de Janeiro portanto...

Aguardemos por melhores dias, e está um tempo espectacular para a praia ...


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2011 às 16:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui para os Algarves como alguns de voçês dizem ainda aguardamos as primeiras chuvas deste mês o que neste momento apenas vejo como possibilidade na próxima Terça Feira ....
> Neste momento de acordo com os modelos temos um intervalo de precipitação entre Domingo e Quarta sendo quase certo depois o retorno ao dominio anticiclónico.
> Resumindo neste momento aqui para o algarve neste momento num periodo a 15 dias não se vislumbra mais do que uns 20 mm de precipitação ao nivel de Janeiro portanto...
> 
> Aguardemos por melhores dias, e está um tempo espectacular para a praia ...



Boas

Sempre fiquei curioso de o conhecer pessoalmente, para saber o que realmente gosta na meteorologia, quando esta mau tempo desaparece e quando por aqui anda é a pessoa que mais luta pelo Anti, bem cada um com a sua, mas realmente já custa a ler as suas mensagens, que tal a pesca.

Sem lhe desejar algum mal, dando liberdade de expressão a todos 

Abraços


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sempre fiquei curioso de o conhecer pessoalmente, para saber o que realmente gosta na meteorologia, quando esta mau tempo desaparece e quando por aqui anda é a pessoa que mais luta pelo Anti, bem cada um com a sua, mas realmente já custa a ler as suas mensagens, que tal a pesca.
> 
> ...



Rebelo apoiado a 1000%. 

Realmente é incrível Aurélio, deves ser das pessoas mais pessimistas que por aqui escreve! A meteorologia pela tua óptica de visão é algo depressivo e stressante, acho que só te anda a fazer mal a saúde... Depois ainda tens o agravante de filtrar a informação que não te convém! No post acima, foi o facto de ontem ter chovido e bem em alguma zonas do Algarve.
Até aqui te deixo o link: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/trovoada-em-silves-11-02-2011-a-5373.html.
Silves ainda é no Algarve, não é?  O colega ecobcg até registou por lá um incrível rain rate de 250,4mm/h .
Eu também vivo numa cidade que é um desespero para o Inverno e às vezes lá escrevo uns desabafos nos meus posts, mas nada que se compare às tuas intervenções pessimistas. Se há por aqui alguém que personifica e bem o papel de "Velho do Restelo" és certamente tu!
É por isso que muitos de nós nos referimos à tua região como "Algarves". Já que por ai há muita diversidade climática e humana! Eu por exemplo nunca tinha encontrado um algarvio pessimista, sempre os conheci alegres para a vida e muitas das vezes a remar contra a maré com um certo positivismo 

Peço a todos desculpa pelo off-topic, mas tinha de ser! 

Quanto ao tópico em si, como sempre o GFS a prometer "mundos e fundos", depois com o aproximar dos eventos, toca a retirar precipitação e frio. 

Neste run das 12H que está a sair, aqui para o Alentejo indica uma boa rega! Vamos aguardar e ver...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2011 às 16:48)

Cada qual vive a meteorologia e a sua paixão por ela de uma forma diferente, mas há que encarar a realidade tal como ela é e deixarmo-nos de ser um povo que vive com aquilo que podia ter acontecido e com os seus "ses"...

A run das 12h do GFS prevê uma boa entrada amanhã, com precipitação bem espalhada pelo continente, claro que a lógica da coisa é o litoral norte e centro acumular mais alguns milímetros que o resto...
Na segunda feira alguma calmaria, mesmo assim no norte continuarão os aguaceiros...
Para terça bastante precipitação por todo o continente, e nesse dia até o centro-sul poderá ter acumulações bastante interessantes e não menos desnecessárias...
Na quarta-feira continuaremos com aguaceiros por todo o país..
Daí para a frente mais acumulação no norte, em especial no Norte...ou seja...a semana está longe de ser de domínio Anti-ciclónico...
Em termo de exemplo, o Meteograma do GFS prevê por exemplo 139,1mm nesta próxima semana aqui...o que com o que caí neste dois últimos dias já ultrapassa o mês de Janeiro em acumulação...e Silves com 44,8mm...se a diferença é grande?!Claro que é...mas mais que expectável atendendo às zonas em que cada cidade se encontra...


----------



## cova beira (12 Fev 2011 às 17:12)

situação muito fraca aqui para o centro a cota não baixará dos 800 metros talvez bragança com um pouco de sorte na entrada da segunda depressão com o frio acumulado no dia de terça possa ter neve ventos de sudoeste oeste e noroeste para termos neve aqui precisaríamos de uma iso -3 -4 ainda existe a ténue possibilidade da siberiana vir ter a portugal lá para o fim do mês, vamos continuar à espera que o inverno finalmente chegue nem que seja só para o ano

(uma nota para o im) passar de uma cota de 800 metros para os pontos mais altos da serra de estrela é preciso ter pouca pontaria.


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

Amanhã é provável que tenhamos cota de neve a rondar os 500 m, ou menos, no litoral norte aquando do pós frontal. Há precipitação prevista e temperaturas muito baixas a 850 hpa, podendo chegar a -4ºC ao final da madrugada de domingo para segunda feira.

O nordeste transmontano deverá ver igualmente o elemento branco, apesar de a precipitação prevista ser reduzida nos momentos mais frios.

Os pontos mais altos, acima dos 1200 m, deverão acumular muita neve nos próximos 4 dias.

O litoral norte e centro poderá acumular mais de 100 mm até à próxima sexta feira.

O sul do país também deverá ter acumulados interessantes, pelo menos quando comparado com os últimos tempos, principalmente na terça feira.

O GFS continua a insistir numa entrada siberiana na Europa na última semana de Fevereiro. Resta saber até onde chega, mas em princípio ficará pelos balcãs e Itália. Mas não está descartado que cá chegue, e o número de perturbações do GFS que mantêm o A na Escandinávia até ao fim da modelação é cada vez maior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Amanhã, segundo o Hirlam é possível que caia entre 5 a 10 mm no Algarve e depois na Terça existe possibilidade para caírem 20 mm. O GFS coloca 29 mm em Olhão.


----------



## Rainy (12 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

A frente de amanhã é aquela que se está a dissipar ao largo, ou a que vem dos açores?


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Fev 2011 às 20:03)

Não gosto de fazer aqui este tipo de perguntas, típicas da adivinhação, mas dada a minha actividade matinal de todos (ou quase todos) os domingos aqui vai: pelas últimas runs que tenho visto a chegada da chuva aqui para a zona de Sintra será provavelmente entre as 7:00 e as 9:00. Esta previsão é consensual ou alguém admite a sua chegada para mais tarde? A mim dava-me jeito que só aparecesse lá para as 13:00... mas como a dinâmica atmosférica não existe para nos fazer o jeito, não devo ter sorte nenhuma, pois não?


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2011 às 20:13)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não gosto de fazer aqui este tipo de perguntas, típicas da adivinhação, mas dada a minha actividade matinal de todos (ou quase todos) os domingos aqui vai: pelas últimas runs que tenho visto a chegada da chuva aqui para a zona de Sintra será provavelmente entre as 7:00 e as 9:00. Esta previsão é consensual ou alguém admite a sua chegada para mais tarde? A mim dava-me jeito que só aparecesse lá para as 13:00... mas como a dinâmica atmosférica não existe para nos fazer o jeito, não devo ter sorte nenhuma, pois não?



É difícil dizer-te com precisão aquilo com que podes contar, mas as primeiras gotas deverão começar a cair antes das 9h da manhã...por isso o cenário não é muito favorável...


----------



## joao henriques (12 Fev 2011 às 20:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sempre fiquei curioso de o conhecer pessoalmente, para saber o que realmente gosta na meteorologia, quando esta mau tempo desaparece e quando por aqui anda é a pessoa que mais luta pelo Anti, bem cada um com a sua, mas realmente já custa a ler as suas mensagens, que tal a pesca.
> 
> ...



tambem concordo plenamente!sempre muito pessimismo nos comentarios que quase me deixa á beira de uma depressão psicometeorologica!enfim não vamos bater mais no ceguinho e que isto sirva de criticas construtivas para o Aurélio pensar de uma forma mais positiva pois a meteorologia é algo que nos apaixona e nos fascina !com o devido respeito Aurelio e pela experiencia que tens abraço


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2011 às 20:48)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não gosto de fazer aqui este tipo de perguntas, típicas da adivinhação, mas dada a minha actividade matinal de todos (ou quase todos) os domingos aqui vai: pelas últimas runs que tenho visto a chegada da chuva aqui para a zona de Sintra será provavelmente entre as 7:00 e as 9:00. Esta previsão é consensual ou alguém admite a sua chegada para mais tarde? A mim dava-me jeito que só aparecesse lá para as 13:00... mas como a dinâmica atmosférica não existe para nos fazer o jeito, não devo ter sorte nenhuma, pois não?



É muito difícil dizer horas, mas pelo que me parece a mim o grosso chegaria entre o fim da manha e o inicio da tarde! logo poderá ser que tenhas sorte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Rainy disse:


> A frente de amanhã é aquela que se está a dissipar ao largo, ou a que vem dos açores?



A que esta a Norte/Nordeste dos Açores


----------



## dahon (12 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Bem fotogénica esta depressão.








Cumps


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2011 às 21:45)

Sem querer alimentar polémicas acho que o Aurélio fez uma intervenção pacífica e quem se deu ao descrédito foram outras individualidades aqui no forum que não ele.
Numa única e correcta medida acho que todos esses posts deviam ser eliminados incluíndo o meu. Tenho frequentado o forum na qualidade de visitante e tanta austeridade como a que vi hoje aqui acho que só prejudica o mesmo e inclusivé não é disso que trata o tópico *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos.*
Esmiuçando o que aqui foi dito pelo Aurélio... 20mm nos próximos dias não é todo descabido, nada indica que vá cair muito mais em vários pontos do Sul depois quanto a ser as primeiras chuvas de Fevereiro também é verdade (aqui não caiu nem uma gota ontem como em todo o Sotavento).
Agora pergunto onde está o pessimismo destas declarações?... quanto muito são factos. 
É claro que as intervenções aqui podem ser mais detalhadas e justificadas com essembles dos modelos mas também não vamos ser mais papistas que o papa.


----------



## Veterano (12 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Anda um nervoso miudinho neste Tópico, à míngua de um Inverno compatível com as nossas expectativas.

  O amigo Aurélio terá sofrido hoje uma entrada siberiana por parte de alguns membros, mas convenhamos que se pôs um pouco a jeito, ao mencionar tantas vezes o diabo (anticiclone).

  Se tudo correr bem, a semana que se avizinha será interessante, com eventos para todos os gostos, aqui já convenientemente mencionados.


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2011 às 22:11)

*A depressão no centro tem uma pressão 935 mb!*
Aqui na Islandia a pressão continua a cair e está nos 975.
Os ventos chegaram aos 120km/h e rajadas aos 200km/h

Link dos 935 aqui.



dahon disse:


> Bem fotogénica esta depressão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FJC (13 Fev 2011 às 01:47)

Boa noite!

Acham possível nevar no alto da serra da Lousã durante o dia, na passagem da frente? Estive a ver que a temperatura aos 850hpa é positiva, tanto na Castanheira de Pera como na Lousã. E a cota situa-se aos 1400 metros, no inicio. Estava a pensar fazer um passeio até lá, na esperança de encontrar algo. Acham que vale a pena?
Obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2011 às 02:01)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> *Acham possível nevar no alto da serra da Lousã durante o dia,* na passagem da frente? Estive a ver que a temperatura aos 850hpa é positiva, tanto na Castanheira de Pera como na Lousã. E a cota situa-se aos 1400 metros, no inicio. Estava a pensar fazer um passeio até lá, na esperança de encontrar algo. Acham que vale a pena?
> Obrigado



É possível veres nevar no alto da serra da Lousã ainda durante o dia. O GFS dá uma cota inferior aos 1400 mts a partir das 15h ainda com precipitação regular.
Se quiseres tentar...


----------



## FJC (13 Fev 2011 às 02:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> É possível veres nevar no alto da serra da Lousã ainda durante o dia. O GFS dá uma cota inferior aos 1400 mts a partir das 15h ainda com precipitação regular.
> Se quiseres tentar...



Obrigado. Vou tentar sim... matar saudades! E sempre se faz um agradável passeio naquela serra.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2011 às 13:15)

Depois desta frente de hoje, deve-se olhar já para o bastante possível evento de 3a, 4a e 5a feira. Uma depressão muito cavada que já se começou a formar no Atlântico Oeste vai começar uma travessia que os modelos esperam que acabe fazendo landfall na Galiza... Se este cenário não se alterar (e muitos modelos já concordam), então teremos 3 dias em que poderemos ter de tudo: Chuva em todo o país, muita neve a cotas médias/altas, vento, e uma ondulação que pode vir a requerer muitos cuidados, podendo atingir  mais de 11 metros na costa ocidental...


----------



## Rainy (13 Fev 2011 às 13:37)

Vão ser mesmo dias de TEMPORAL e até perigoso.
Nesses mapas observa-se que vamos ser o país com mais mau tempo!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2011 às 13:54)

UI.... 
Estas aquela modelações em que se diz... MEDO...
Ha muito tempo que não temos ondulação com essa força e intensidade na nossa costa... Não vamos ficar imunes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

Os dias mais propícios à precipitação no *Algarve* será esta tarde e o dia de 3ªfeira. Segundo o Hirlam esta tarde pode render cerca de 5 mm no Sotavento e na 3ªfeira uns 20 mm. Depois a partir de 5ªfeira o GFS coloca o regresso do AA e assim vai durar até ao final do mês, já o ECM coloca precipitação mais dias do que o GFS.

Quanto ao que se passou ontem com o Aurélio acho lastimável criticarem quando os factos que ele disse e reportou são mais que verdadeiros. Coloquei em negrito Algarve para não ferir a sensiblidade de alguns membros.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2011 às 14:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> UI....
> Estas aquela modelações em que se diz... MEDO...
> Ha muito tempo que não temos ondulação com essa força e intensidade na nossa costa... Não vamos ficar imunes.



Seria um caso muito sério se as marés fossem grandes... bastava esta ondulação vir 2 ou 3 dias depois, onde as amplitudes da maré já vão ser grandes, iria com certeza haver muitos estragos. A juntar isso uma possível maré de tempestade...

Mesmo com a maré sem uma grande amplitude, claro que a orla costeira vai ter de estar muito alerta, pois é uma situação potencialmente perigosa, a noite de quarta-feira promete alguns sobressaltos nalgumas zonas do litoral mais vulneráveis. Caso se confirme a previsão, convém referir. Ainda não é um dado garantido, mas também já não estamos muito longe...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

> Aqui para os Algarves como alguns de voçês dizem ainda aguardamos as primeiras chuvas deste mês o que neste momento apenas vejo como possibilidade na próxima Terça Feira ....


Bem quando caiu 50 mm em Faro não disse que representava o Algarve, e neste caso parece que esse bastante chuva (referido peloo ECOBCG) foi muito localizada ... do mesmo modo que havia sido quando cairam os tais 50 mm  referidos!!



> Neste momento de acordo com os modelos temos um intervalo de precipitação entre Domingo e Quarta sendo quase certo depois o retorno ao dominio anticiclónico.


estarei a ver mal os modelos ...se calhar estou !!



> Resumindo neste momento aqui para o algarve neste momento num periodo a 15 dias não se vislumbra mais do que uns 20 mm de precipitação ao nivel de Janeiro portanto...


Os modelos davam 100 mm e eu apenas via pouco mais de 20 mm no dia de ontem era ???.... porque olhando aos modelos via entre 20 a 30 no máximo e até ao fim do mês !! (alcançe dos modelos)
Parece que cairá o mesmo que em Janeiro digo eu ...



> Aguardemos por melhores dias, e está um tempo espectacular para a praia ...


Eh pá eu e o pessoal aproveitámos para passear á beira mar, mas voçês lá sabem ... é melhor do que estar sempre a olhar aos modelos e fingir que existe o que não existe, para quem entender o que isto quer dizer ...

PS: É assim existem situações em que têm razão e existem outras em que não têm razão, e neste caso não têm razão ... porque não disse nada que não fosse verdade, nem naquilo que ocorreu nem naquilo que estava previsto. 
Factos são factos, não são pessimismos ....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2011 às 18:38)

aqui vai uma previsão do total acumulado de precipitação que poderemos contar durante esta semana:

[IMG=http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1683/rtavn19218.png][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## godzila (13 Fev 2011 às 19:29)

Bem estou admirado pelo facto desta vez não falarem em neve.
Eu andei a dar uma volta aos modelos e fiquei com esperança de amanhã acordar com o elemento braço a cobrir a minha aldeia, ou outra qualquer
Alguém me pode confirmar se de facto é espectável a queda de neve a cotas de 600 metros na zona da beira interior.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2011 às 19:38)

godzila disse:


> Bem estou admirado pelo facto desta vez não falarem em neve.
> Eu andei a dar uma volta aos modelos e fiquei com esperança de amanhã acordar com o elemento braço a cobrir a minha aldeia, ou outra qualquer
> Alguém me pode confirmar se de facto é espectável a queda de neve a cotas de 600 metros na zona da beira interior.


Acho que o IM está um bocado optimista, a frente já passou e os aguaceiros vindos do mar ir-se-ão dissipar no caminho para o interior acho eu... Só se vier algum mais violento, que é o que todos desejamos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

Especial atenção ao NO Penínsular em especial para 4ª Feira, a depressão tenderá a descer de latitude e atingir em cheio a Galiza.







Que bonita que ela está! Já tem nome: *"QUIRIN"* 

Esta situação trará muita chuva acompanhada de ventos fortes em espacial no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## godzila (13 Fev 2011 às 21:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que o IM está um bocado optimista, a frente já passou e os aguaceiros vindos do mar ir-se-ão dissipar no caminho para o interior acho eu... Só se vier algum mais violento, que é o que todos desejamos.








bem pelo que é dado a entender no mara do CliM@UA agua não vai faltar lol.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

A partir de amanhã á tarde seremos afectados por uma frente fria e por sucessivas linhas de instabilidade, associadas a uma depressão muito cavada que se desloca para SE desde N dos Açores até ao N de Espanha, á medida que vai lentamente enchendo.

Á superficie teremos uma advecção de ar maritimo, mas em altura a aproximação do forte embolsamento de ar frio associado á depressão, deverá acentuar as condições para a ocorrencia de trovoadas, por vezes fortes e acompanhadas de granizo, especialmente no litoral.

Tambem teremos um aumento significativo da ondulação e da intensidade do vento.


----------



## LuisFilipe (13 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

ja ha alguma previsao para a ultima semana deeste mês ?


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

stormy disse:


> Á superficie teremos uma advecção de ar maritimo, mas em altura a aproximação do forte embolsamento de ar frio associado á depressão, deverá acentuar as condições para a ocorrencia de trovoadas, por vezes fortes e acompanhadas de granizo, especialmente no litoral.



A partir de amanhã ou nalgum dia em especial?


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 23:08)

Atenção ao vento no final do dia de Quarta!! devera haver rajadas no Litoral e terras altas na casa dos 100km/h alem de muita chuva!

com esta carta até penso que as rajadas poderiam ser acima dos 100km/h


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A partir de amanhã ou nalgum dia em especial?



A situação está a adensar...desde a America do Norte teem sido empurradas grandes bolsas de ar muito frio, sob ar quente maritimo no Atlantico central....

Por exemplo, nesta 5f, teremos o cavado no qual se integra a depressão, com muito forçamento dinamico a ser modelado, e com valores proximos a -30º na T500, o que inestabiliza ainda mais a atmosfera..

Mas a partir da manhã de 3f teremos um gradual aumento da instabilidade, á medida que o ar quente é integrado na circulação da depressão ( empurrado pelo AA nos niveis baixos), ao mesmo tempo que o nucleo frio se aproxima...com bom shear ( direccional e speed-shear), e uma boa area de divergencia no mediterraneo ocidental, a ajudar o escoamento do ar que sobe nas zonas convectivas..

4f teremos o cavado mesmo em cima, com a depressão a N e uma pequena area de ciclogenese a querer formar-se proximo ao litoral centro, fruto do mesmo processo de advecção maritima á superficie e bastante ar frio nos niveis altos e medios vindo de NW....essa ciclogenese poderia dar origem a um periodo de ventos fortes e a passagem de linhas de instabilidade na 4f á tarde.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Fev 2011 às 23:16)

A partir de amanha e até quinta feira estaremos sob a influencia da Depressao baptizada *Quirin*

Precipitaçao intensa,especialmente nas regioes litorais Norte e Centro.Condicoes propicias a formaçao de trovoadas e de granizo.
O mais preocupante sera o *Vento* rajadas que poderao chegar facilmente aos 100km.A agitaçao Maritima tambem sera muito severa.

Todo o cuidado sera pouco.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

miguel disse:


> Atenção ao vento no final do dia de Quarta!! devera haver rajadas no Litoral e terras altas na casa dos 100km/h alem de muita chuva!
> 
> com esta carta até penso que as rajadas poderiam ser acima dos 100km/h



Precisamente...

Carta de ventos de rajada aos 10m, em km.h:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

( Há que ter calma pois faltam ainda 3 dias...)


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Não me lembro de ver o Windguru prever 12,3 m de ondulação a tão curto prazo... 

E cerca de 50 nós de vento, também não é todos os dias...


----------



## salgado (14 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

O meteograma GFS para quarta é fantástico! 20 mm e cota de neve abaixo dos 800m! Estamos na iminência de um grande nevão? Os modelos parecem alinhados na colocação da depressão a NW da península. Que me dizem? (largando um bocadinho as namoradas)...


----------



## fablept (14 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

> Marginal instability seems likely to form ahead of the approaching front in western Mediterranean. Despite shear will be rather moderate, mostly scattered showers and thunderstorms can be expected. And organized storms are unlikely to form. Though some of the storms may bring intense rain threat, but will stay over open waters.



http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 00:58)

fablept disse:


> http://www.estofex.org/



Falta acrescentar esta informação do "estofex":



> ... NW Iberia and surrounding areas...
> 
> Within the polar maritime airmass from the southern UK towards northern Iberian peninsula, scattered showers and weakly electrified storms are expected. Shear will be weak, but given the steep lapse rates, convective activity is expected.
> 
> Higher probability of storms seems likely later in the evening/night when the trough with strong surface cold front extending from the main deep surface low approaches from the NW. A plume of WAA will maintain unstable conditions again during the day and with strong ascent along the coming trough, storms will likely form. Given the moderate to strong shear in place, NW Iberia and areas to its NW will be exposed to strong wind gusts and locally intense rainfalls. The threat level 1 was issued for these areas.



O que quer dizer que a partir do final desta madrugada, nomeadamente ao final da tarde e início da próxima noite, estarão reunidas condições para termos aguaceiros fortes\intensos, eventualmente com trovoadas, acompanhados de rajadas de vento fortes\muito fortes.
É uma situação a acompanhar no litoral norte e centro; o noroeste poderá ser o mais atingido. Com o radar da Galiza (meteoGalicia) em funcionamento poderemos estar mais atentos no litoral norte


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2011 às 10:15)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não me lembro de ver o Windguru prever 12,3 m de ondulação a tão curto prazo...
> 
> E cerca de 50 nós de vento, também não é todos os dias...



ondulaçao de 11-12 metros para a nazare!!!bem a confirmar-se estas ondas a marginal da nazare vai estar em perigo assim como as lojas e cafes e moradores!penso que ainda dminuia a ondulaçao pois estou achar um pouco exagerado ondas tao grandes o que penso que a nossa costa nao estaria preparada !situaçao a acompanhar!


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Fev 2011 às 10:36)

algem e capaz de me dizer com alguma certeza as cotas de neve para amanha? aqui o meteograma do site ainda nao acertou uma unica vez a cota de neve para a minha terra( Penalva do Castelo-Viseu)


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2011 às 10:47)

gomes.marco disse:


> algem e capaz de me dizer com alguma certeza as cotas de neve para amanha? aqui o meteograma do site ainda nao acertou uma unica vez a cota de neve para a minha terra( Penalva do Castelo-Viseu)



Os meteogramas apenas indicam uma previsão *aproximada* para a cota de neve, baseada no cruzamento de diversos parâmetros. Não existem previsões exactas para cotas de neve, sobretudo em condições de elevada instabilidade como esta com choque de massas de ar com temperaturas bastante distintas. Ontem à tarde, a título de exemplo, na zona de Bragança a cota dos meteogramas batia mais ou menos certa com o que se verificava com a neve a cair aproximadamente a 900m de altitude. Se a cota de neve não fosse tão difícil de prever, o próprio IM não colocaria frequentemente cotas mínimas a oscilar num intervalo de 200m... o que se pode considerar uma margem de erro. A juntar a isto há ainda as inúmeras considerações sobre a queda de diferentes hidrometeoros, os fenómenos de neve pura ou os diferentes estágios de mistura água-neve.

Resumindo, e no caso específico de Viseu é possível que amanhã ao fina da tarde a cota esteja próxima dos 500m e pode ser possível a queda de neve na zona. Com um núcleo frio a 500hPa a passar na zona centro até é eventualmente possível que a cota possa baixar mais um pouco. Mas friso é extremamente difícil arriscar tal previsão. As serras essas sim... Serão brindadas com um belo manto branco.


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Fev 2011 às 11:00)

vitamos disse:


> Os meteogramas apenas indicam uma previsão *aproximada* para a cota de neve, baseada no cruzamento de diversos parâmetros. Não existem previsões exactas para cotas de neve, sobretudo em condições de elevada instabilidade como esta com choque de massas de ar com temperaturas bastante distintas. Ontem à tarde, a título de exemplo, na zona de Bragança a cota dos meteogramas batia mais ou menos certa com o que se verificava com a neve a cair aproximadamente a 900m de altitude. Se a cota de neve não fosse tão difícil de prever, o próprio IM não colocaria frequentemente cotas mínimas a oscilar num intervalo de 200m... o que se pode considerar uma margem de erro. A juntar a isto há ainda as inúmeras considerações sobre a queda de diferentes hidrometeoros, os fenómenos de neve pura ou os diferentes estágios de mistura água-neve.
> 
> Resumindo, e no caso específico de Viseu é possível que amanhã ao fina da tarde a cota esteja próxima dos 500m e pode ser possível a queda de neve na zona. Com um núcleo frio a 500hPa a passar na zona centro até é eventualmente possível que a cota possa baixar mais um pouco. Mas friso é extremamente difícil arriscar tal previsão. As serras essas sim... Serão brindadas com um belo manto branco.



Obrigada pela explicaçao


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2011 às 11:43)

> *Previsão para 4ª Feira, 16 de Fevereiro de 2011*
> 
> ESTADO DO MAR
> Costa Ocidental: *Ondas de oeste com 6 a 7,5 metros,
> ...



Nunca lembro-me de ver esta ondulação numa previsão do IM. A praia de Faro hoje e amanhã vai ser atingida fortemente. Considero que vamos ter picos de ondulação superiores a isto.


----------



## godzila (15 Fev 2011 às 11:47)

porque é que o modelo gfs do meteopt não está actualizado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2011 às 11:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nunca lembro-me de ver esta ondulação numa previsão do IM. A praia de Faro hoje e amanhã vai ser atingida fortemente. Considero que vamos ter picos de ondulação superiores a isto.



Como a ondulação é de Noroeste, Faro fica bastante protegido, creio que as ondas que conseguirão contornar o Cabo S.Vicente, que serve de barreira à costa algarvia, não chegarão com mais de 4/5 metros a Faro. O que, conhecendo a fragilidade recente da zona, inspira cuidados na mesma. Mas se a ondulação viesse de origem de Sudoeste, aí sim era mesmo preocupante...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2011 às 13:58)

> Citação:
> Aqui para os Algarves como alguns de voçês dizem ainda aguardamos as primeiras chuvas deste mês o que neste momento apenas vejo como possibilidade na próxima Terça Feira ....
> Bem quando caiu 50 mm em Faro não disse que representava o Algarve, e neste caso parece que esse bastante chuva (referido peloo ECOBCG) foi muito localizada ... do mesmo modo que havia sido quando cairam os tais 50 mm referidos!!
> 
> ...



Bem até ao momento está tudo dentro daquilo que os modelos indicavam há uns 3 dias atrás e dentro da precipitação prevista!!
De acordo com a informação mais recente dos modelos teremos um findar da situação de chuva na maior parte do território no inicio do dia de Quinta sendo que nesta região em princpio deverão ocorrer apenas alguns aguaceiros dispersos no dia de amanhã !!
De resto depois disto teremos tempo solarengo pelo menos mais a centro e sul, com temperaturas de Primavera e a palavra proibida para os algarvios dizem "Anticiclone dos Açores" sendo que o seu fim não está de acordo com os modelos previsto sendo o alçance dessa previsão neste momento o inicio de Março !!


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2011 às 15:06)

com ondas de 10-12m o IM devera activar amanha o alerta vermelho na costa oeste nao acham?













''


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Fev 2011 às 15:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nunca lembro-me de ver esta ondulação numa previsão do IM. A praia de Faro hoje e amanhã vai ser atingida fortemente. Considero que vamos ter picos de ondulação superiores a isto.



Boas. 
Recebi há poucos dias fotos do último temporal na Ilha do Farol a 25 de Janeiro e a situação naquela ilha é bem preocupante. Nesse temporal a água invadiu a praia por completo chegando a maré cheia ás dunas que são a última barreira entre o mar e a ria. Até ás dunas é (era) sempre a subir. Das dunas para lá é sempre a descer... Numa situação extrema, mas que pode vir a acontecer, poderá dar-se um caso semelhante ao da Ilha da Fuzeta com a abertura de canais de ligação entre o mar e a ria. As consequências para Olhão e proximidades (para o lado de Faro) não seriam concerteza boas. Dia 18 é dia de Lua Cheia. Marés vivas. Com ondas de 5 metros e marés vivas não sei não...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

joao henriques disse:


> com ondas de 10-12m o IM devera activar amanha o alerta vermelho na costa oeste nao acham?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essas ondas de 10 a 12 metros terão reflexo mais no alto mar, apesar do Windguru dá-las supostamente na costa .... Mas deixo isso para os entendidos na matéria. Eu com o mar visto a pele de gato .. loooll


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Essas ondas de 10 a 12 metros terão reflexo mais no alto mar, apesar do Windguru dá-las supostamente na costa .... Mas deixo isso para os entendidos na matéria. Eu com o mar visto a pele de gato .. loooll



nao vai ser com pele de gato mas sim com uma boa gabardine que vou já na madrugada de quinta entre a meia noite e as 2da manha tentar filmar este mar que prometem na marginal da nazare na altura em que se dá a praiamar e as ondas mais altas previstas que coincidem precisamente uma com a outra!mas deixo o carro mais a cima pois nunca se sabe!depois posto aqui!


----------



## CeterisParibus (15 Fev 2011 às 16:08)

joao henriques disse:


> nao vai ser com pele de gato mas sim com uma boa gabardine que vou já na madrugada de quinta entre a meia noite e as 2da manha tentar filmar este mar que prometem na marginal da nazare na altura em que se dá a praiamar e as ondas mais altas previstas que coincidem precisamente uma com a outra!mas deixo o carro mais a cima pois nunca se sabe!depois posto aqui!



E eu fá-lo-ei na marginal de Buarcos, de cima do fortim.
A 9 de Outubro do ano passado, o mar galgou a marginal, embatendo com estrondo nas muralhas de Buarcos, e invadindo os parques de estacionamento e relvados da parte de baixo da mesma. Sei que essa praia-mar em particular ascendeu aos 3.70 m, mas não sei qual a altura da ondulação verificada. Com perto de 3.50 m na madrugada de quinta, e ondulação próxima dos 10 metros, acredito que o episódio se repita, talvez até com mais violência e espectacularidade.

Dependendo do resultado, postarei as imagens no fórum.

Saudações.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

joao henriques disse:


> nao vai ser com pele de gato mas sim com uma boa gabardine que vou já na madrugada de quinta entre a meia noite e as 2da manha tentar filmar este mar que prometem na marginal da nazare na altura em que se dá a praiamar e as ondas mais altas previstas que coincidem precisamente uma com a outra!mas deixo o carro mais a cima pois nunca se sabe!depois posto aqui!



Ao menos a ver se têm mais cuidado do que aqueles jovens tiveram na Madeira, acho que já basta de tragédias, e por vezes o pessoal ignora aquela espuma espectacular que se eleva no mar, mas que se esquecem que aquilo que composto por água, e que em grande quantidade espeta com uma pessoa ao contrário !!


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Fev 2011 às 18:10)

De facto vamos ter aí tempo tempestuoso, mais em termos de vento e mar alterado do que em chuva... Mas a partir de Domingo ou 2ª feira parece que vamos ter o AA em cima de nós (pelo menos o ECMWF e o GFS parecem estar de acordo) e com temperaturas absolutamente fantásticas... Possivelmente a ultrapassar os 20ºC de máxima (o que ao sol já se poderá traduzir em calor Primaveril) . A ver vamos...


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Espero que não já que até agora ainda não vi nada de animação


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2011 às 19:21)

Fico aqui a aguardar por essas imagens, é pena nao ser num bom dia para eu poder ver isso com os proprios olhos... Mas acima de tudo tenha cuidado


----------



## cova beira (15 Fev 2011 às 19:36)

o que é que o pessoal do forum pensa em relação ás cotas para amanhã? 

na minha opinião se a temperatura descer esta noite até perto dos 0 graus quando de madrugada entrar a 1ª frente estaremos com a cota a rondar os 700 800 metros, muito importante que a temperatura durante as horas centrais do dia não suba acima dos 5 graus o que parece difícil, com o cair da noite e quando tivermos -30 a 500 e -1 a 850 poderá a cota descer aos 500 600 metros se a precipitação não faltar na hora H, também curioso que o vento pelo menos por aqui não vai virar a noroeste o que poderá favorecer um pouco a sul da serra de estrela


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2011 às 21:25)

Temos uma depressão interessante a noroeste da península.
O _rain-rate_ de radar actual mostra a possibilidade de nos trazer chuva abundante...pelo menos ao litoral norte e centro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

cova beira disse:


> o que é que o pessoal do forum pensa em relação ás cotas para amanhã?
> 
> na minha opinião se a temperatura descer esta noite até perto dos 0 graus quando de madrugada entrar a 1ª frente estaremos com a cota a rondar os 700 800 metros, muito importante que a temperatura durante as horas centrais do dia não suba acima dos 5 graus o que parece difícil, com o cair da noite e quando tivermos -30 a 500 e -1 a 850 poderá a cota descer aos 500 600 metros se a precipitação não faltar na hora H, também curioso que o vento pelo menos por aqui não vai virar a noroeste o que poderá favorecer um pouco a sul da serra de estrela



Se viesse a concretizar-se o mapa, amanhã seria o dia do nevão do ano em Portugal. Teriamos acumulacões entre os 5 e 10cm acima dos 600/700m e mais de 10cm acima dos 1000m.

Olhando os mapas diria que no extremo norte pode muito bem haver acumulações significativas acima dos 600/700m, o que não quer dizer que pontualmente possa cair algo de sleet a altitudes mais baixas.


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2011 às 22:02)

kikofra disse:


> Fico aqui a aguardar por essas imagens, é pena nao ser num bom dia para eu poder ver isso com os proprios olhos... Mas acima de tudo tenha cuidado


terei cuidado obrigado!


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

creio que alem da neve ha uma situação mais interessante e mais "alarmante" do que a neve
ou este topico agora vai ser so de previsão de neve?


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Para amanhã destaque sobretudo para:

* períodos de chuva/aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, sobretudo no norte e centro;

 condições propícias para a ocorrência de trovoadas, sobretudo no norte e centro, podendo ser acompanhadas por queda de granizo;

 queda de neve, baixando a cota ao longo do dia no norte e centro;

 vento com rajadas na ordem dos 100 km/h no litoral oeste e terras altas;

 ondulação na costa ocidental até 9 metros.*


----------



## Chingula (15 Fev 2011 às 22:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Para amanhã destaque sobretudo para:
> 
> * vento com rajadas na ordem dos 100 km/h no litoral oeste e terras altas;
> 
> ondulação na costa ocidental até 9 metros.*



A partir da tarde de Quarta-feira e pela madrugada de Quinta, para além do vento com rajadas, realmente é de salientar a agitação de mar tanto na costa Ocidental como na costa sul do Algarve, onde a vulnerabilidade costeira é maior...a energia em jogo é suficiente para que a costa do Algarve, seja afectada significativamente...não esquecer as marés tanto a astronómica como a associada à descida do campo da pressão atmosférica (storm surge)...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Fev 2011 às 23:30)

O OutPut do MeteoPT está genial...







Sempre no limite, nomeadamente na Temp. 850Hpa... Temperaturas positivas a 1400m podem deitar tudo a perder nas cotas médias!


Agora é esquecer os modelos e olhar o sat e radar...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 17:03)

Oh gente, perspectivas para Sábado no Alto Minho (Caminha)?


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2011 às 17:23)

Pedro disse:


> Oh gente, perspectivas para Sábado no Alto Minho (Caminha)?



Caro Pedro, as previsões para o norte e centro para os próximos dias até domingo não enganam...chuva e mais chuva...esta semana vai ser suficiente para o mês todo aqui no norte...
Daí para a frente como seria de esperar depois de tanta acumulação e eventos bem interessantes, teremos dias mais calmos com o AA a aproximar-se de nós...embora este não esteja lá com muita força...
O ECMWF dá o ar da sua graça la para o final do mês...lá para o dia 25,26 de Fevereiro coloca o anticiclone na Escandinávia e teríamos talvez a entrada mais fria do ano...restam muitos "ses"!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 18:28)

já cá no sul os 9 mm de hoje e os 18 de ontem não vao se suficientes pois para a semana voltam as altas temperaturas e o sol


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Um resumo dos estragos do mau tempo um pouco por todo o país.

*Mau tempo provocou violentos estragos em todo o país*



> A neve e a chuva forte que têm caído ao longo do dia de hoje provocaram cortes de estradas, a queda de árvores e danos em habitações e viaturas um pouco por todo o país.
> 
> Um fenómeno atmosférico, que os bombeiros admitem ser um tornado, provocou danos avultados num centro de distribuição de um supermercado e arrancou dezenas de árvores, nos concelhos de Palmela e Vendas Novas.
> 
> ...


----------



## PirilauMágico (16 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo provocou violentos estragos em todo o país*



Este é um (muito provável) offtopic que eu não consigo evitar fazer.
Aprecio muito acompanhar este fórum, e visito-o muito regularmente porque também me interessa fazer o acompanhamento do estado do tempo. Aprecio quando os utilizadores fazem análises e interpretações "neutrais" daquilo que os modelos mostram, mas fico muito incomodado quando vejo aqui gente aos pulos com situações meteorológicas muito adversas, ao ponto de demonstrarem ou a maior das tristezas (diria até consternações) quando não lhes chove em cima, ou então as mais acesas manifestações de felicidade quando observam uma tormenta vir na nossa direcção.

*Morre gente. Perdem-se coisas. Sofre-se.* E nem sempre por culpa ou descuido. O estado do tempo, quando é potencialmente danoso, não é uma coisa para usar ícones como este:  ou como este  ou outros similares.

Compreendo muito bem - escusam de o dizer - que ninguém aqui deseja os danos, que ninguém deseja o mal a ninguém, que é apenas uma manifestação de tristeza ou agrado de gente que vibra muito com a atmosfera e o seu comportamento. Eu sei isso. Mas que me custa muito ler-vos, às vezes, desejar o mau tempo e torcer por ele, custa. Nem sempre tenho a certeza de que todos aqui tenham a consciência do que esse mau tempo que tanto vos agita faz na vida das pessoas.

Tinha este desabafo para fazer há muito tempo. Calhou ser agora. Desculpem a interrupção, regressarei ao meu silêncio e à minha observação atenta dos modelos, que acaba por ser o que aqui me tem.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

PirilauMágico disse:


> Este é um (muito provável) offtopic que eu não consigo evitar fazer.
> Aprecio muito acompanhar este fórum, e visito-o muito regularmente porque também me interessa fazer o acompanhamento do estado do tempo. Aprecio quando os utilizadores fazem análises e interpretações "neutrais" daquilo que os modelos mostram, mas fico muito incomodado quando vejo aqui gente aos pulos com situações meteorológicas muito adversas, ao ponto de demonstrarem ou a maior das tristezas (diria até consternações) quando não lhes chove em cima, ou então as mais acesas manifestações de felicidade quando observam uma tormenta vir na nossa direcção.
> 
> *Morre gente. Perdem-se coisas. Sofre-se.* E nem sempre por culpa ou descuido. O estado do tempo, quando é potencialmente danoso, não é uma coisa para usar ícones como este:  ou como este  ou outros similares.
> ...




Podes ter muita razão quando dizes que mostramos felicidade quando o mau tempo nos bate a porta, mas como tantas paixões esta é apenas mais uma, e é daquelas que devemos mais gostar, são forças da natureza as quais aprendemos e nascemos a gostar delas, há muitas outras paixões por coisas bem piores onde também se perdem vidas e morrem pessoas. Mas neste caso são forças da natureza, a nossa paixão não vai mudar o facto de haverem estragos ou se perderem vidas, alias, lamentamos sempre que tal acontece e mostramos a nossa contestação também. A natureza não mostra compaixão por nós, ela já cá estava bem antes de nós chegarmos, não é por ficarmos tristes que o mau tempo se vai desviar da nossa rota. 
Que podemos fazer?
Apenas observar e proteger-nos. Se gostarmos da natureza só nos vai proteger ainda mais, pois conhecemos-la melhor que ninguém e sabemos minimamente como enfrenta-la.
Sem este mão tempo a vida não seria possível...


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2011 às 21:41)

já pensaram na quantidade de pessoas que "esfrega" as mãos sempre que morre alguém?

- florista
- coveiro
- funeraria

etc
etc
etc

que devemos pensar destas pessoas?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

*Mau tempo: Várias localidades nos distritos de Lisboa, Leiria, Coimbra e Viseu às escuras*



> Vários clientes da EDP de zonas rurais dos distritos de Lisboa, Leiria, Coimbra e Viseu estão sem luz há mais de quatro horas, devido ao mau tempo, que provocou a queda de postes de eletricidade, informou a empresa.
> 
> O corte de energia verificou-se entre as 16:00 e as 17:00, afetando ainda clientes dispersos em zonas rurais de Sintra, Mafra, Leiria, Marinha Grande, Pombal, São Pedro do Sul, Pedrógão e Arganil, disse à agência Lusa a responsável do gabinete de comunicação da EDP Distribuição, Maria Antónia Fonseca.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 21:47)

karkov disse:


> já pensaram na quantidade de pessoas que "esfrega" as mãos sempre que morre alguém?
> 
> - florista
> - coveiro
> ...


São profissões tão dignas como quaisquer outras, precisamos dessas pessoas, como de todos os outros profissionais.



Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo: Várias localidades nos distritos de Lisboa, Leiria, Coimbra e Viseu às escuras*



A EDP fez à uns 3 anos um bom investimento, e é preciso muito para a luz ir abaixo nos arredores da cidades, e mesmo nas áreas rurais próxima( menos de 25km).


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2011 às 21:51)

Pedro disse:


> São profissões tão dignas como quaisquer outras, precisamos dessas pessoas, como de todos os outros profissionais.


ora nem mais, não devem ser censurados... tal como nós não devemos sê-lo pelo facto de sermos uns "fanaticos" dos fenomenos extremos


----------



## cactus (16 Fev 2011 às 21:51)

Compreendo bem o que o PIRILAU MAGICO , quiz dizer, contudo, este é um forum de meteorologia , meteorologia ainda não é uma ciencia exacta , é isso que fascina a maioria dos utentes do forum , por isso se torna uma ciencia bela. Não acredito que alguem que venha aqui manifestar os extremos da natureza, que fique contente com mortos ou danos, pois, como todos nós sabemos isso acontece diariamente e ninguem liga .Dou o exemplo do verão que todos gostamos , de praia , por exemplo, no entanto continuam a morrer pessoas afogadas e nunca ouvi dizer que a culpa era do sol, enfim , são opiniões....Não acho este tipo de comentarios enquadrados nos foruns deste tema .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

cactus disse:


> Compreendo bem o que o PIRILAU MAGICO , quiz dizer, contudo, este é um forum de meteorologia , meteorologia ainda não é uma ciencia exacta , é isso que fascina a maioria dos utentes do forum , por isso se torna uma ciencia bela. Não acredito que alguem que venha aqui manifestar os extremos da natureza, que fique contente com mortos ou danos, pois, como todos nós sabemos isso acontece diariamente e ninguem liga .Dou o exemplo do verão que todos gostamos , de praia , por exemplo, no entanto continuam a morrer pessoas afogadas e nunca ouvi dizer que a culpa era do sol, enfim , são opiniões....Não acho este tipo de comentarios enquadrados nos foruns deste tema .



Ora cá esta o que eu disse tambem mas com outras palavras e com exemplos!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 21:56)

A AEMET colocou Ourense Sur/Montaña em aviso *Laranja* por nevadas.
A MeteoGalicia alargou o aviso *amarelo* de nevadas a Ourense Sur.


----------



## karkov (16 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET colocou Ourense Sur/Montaña em aviso *Laranja* por nevadas.
> A MeteoGalicia alargou o aviso *amarelo* de nevadas a Ourense Sur.



até que horas vão esses avisos?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 22:05)

Pessoal, vamos poupar trabalho aos Administradores  e moderadores e acabar com a discussão de gostos ou desgostos pelo mau tempo. Cada um gosta do que gosta e é livre disso. 

Tópico para Seguimento e Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011
Agradeço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Fev 2011 às 22:06)

karkov disse:


> até que horas vão esses avisos?



Até amanhã ao meio-dia.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Fev 2011 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Peço desculpa à moderação deste forum meteorologico, mas importa relembrar que este topico é de Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, e nao um qualquer topico de opinião. Usem o chat para se manifestarem. Independentemente de tudo, o local é que não é apropriado para o efeito. 

Saudações, e desculpem o off-topic, sabendo de antemao que nao sou moderador do espaço. 

Comentário via mobile


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

Aqui fica uns tópicos pra consulta acerca do off-topic que aqui se está a dar.

 Divagações sobre o "Meteolouco"

 A força do MeteoPT enquanto manifestação cívica 

 O sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Fev 2011 às 22:18)

Vá pessoal, isto dá para todos os gostos... Para a semana, e segundo as previsões do ECMWF e GFS (pelo menos), vamos ter tempo praticamente Primaveril, para gosto de uns (eu ) e desgosto de outros. Por seu lado, esta semana está a ser intensa em fenómenos adversos... É o 8 e o 80 na meteorologia, dá para todos . É aproveitar esta semana pois está a acabar e o AA está já aí ao virar da esquina (a partir de 2ª feira).


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

Para depois se possível voltar o mau tempo


----------



## Jota 21 (17 Fev 2011 às 10:21)

karkov disse:


> já pensaram na quantidade de pessoas que "esfrega" as mãos sempre que morre alguém?
> 
> - florista
> - coveiro
> ...



Quando não nos toca a nós é fácil falar. No dia em que tocar é que será mais complicado.
 Continuação de bom Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos. Realmente dispensam-se alguns comentários.


----------



## PDias (17 Fev 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

voltando às previsões, segundo a AEMET poderemos ter ainda na madrugada e manhã de sábado (19) uma rega razoável no Litoral Norte e Centro, deslocando-se posteriormente para SE.






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam?opc2=sup&opc3=pr&img=8


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2011 às 11:22)

Não me requerendo tornar repetitivo acho que em vez de discursos "baratos" devíamos era dar uma olhadela nos modelos e no que aí pode vir..."aguas passadas não movem moinhos"...

Já me mostrei mais defensor do GFS, mas hoje vou fazer a leitura ao contrário...começo pelo ECMWF...

Na run da 0h o ECMWF tal como alguns já comentaram aqui, coloca o AA a aproximar-se de nós e assim será quase garantido que esta instabilidade que se fez sentir na última semana tenha o fim mais que provável...
O mais importante a referir é que, tal como sempre, e por isso o europeu ser rico em devaneios, recuou na entrada fria para o final do mês, tirou quase toda a força do anticiclone na Escandinávia, mas também não fortaleceu o AA perto de nós...basicamente parece-me algo indefinido...

O meu "preferido" GFS na run das 6h mostra que até amanhã a meio da tarde deverá haver uma diminuição das acumulações, mas depois no final de sexta e sábado voltará a precipitação em força em especial no litoral norte e centro, depois deverá perder força rumo a SE...
Domingo será já muito morno, podendo render aguaceiros fracos a norte, fora isso nada mais....
Daí para a frente tal como o ECMWF, prevê o AA aqui bem pertinho a rumar para Norte e mais provável é não termos mais precipitação até ao final de Fevereiro, com as temperaturas a subirem mais um pouco, situando mais perto do que foi o inicio do mês...


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

Mas que grande "super-bloqueio" que aí vem a partir de 3ª feira da próxima semana... Pela posição do AA, vamos ter temperaturas bastante agradáveis, a rondar os 20ºC de máxima, o que ao sol já vai dar alguma sensação de calor... . E aparentemente é um "super-bloqueio" para durar, segundo o ECMWF e GFS...


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 19:25)

beachboy30 disse:


> Mas que grande "super-bloqueio" que aí vem a partir de 3ª feira da próxima semana... Pela posição do AA, vamos ter temperaturas bastante agradáveis, a rondar os 20ºC de máxima, o que ao sol já vai dar alguma sensação de calor... . E aparentemente é um "super-bloqueio" para durar, segundo o ECMWF e GFS...



claro!
dura sempre uma ou duas semanas


----------



## hurricane (18 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

Deve ser para depois na altura do Carnaval estar a chover e a fazer frio


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Fev 2011 às 00:19)

hurricane disse:


> Deve ser para depois na altura do Carnaval estar a chover e a fazer frio



É uma chatice!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2011 às 00:27)

Calma gente...o anticiclone não é nenhum bicho papão!
A chuva está a cair neste momento, até 2ª feira ainda será possível ver chuva a cair no nosso território continental.

É um facto que os modelos nos dão o AA posicionado ao lado\em cima de nós até às 240h (mais que isso é puro exercício de auto-flagelação falar-se em estada interminável do AA por cá).
O posicionamento do AA não é igual nos modelos e, por isso mesmo, cautelas na forma como se "lê" as cartas dos mesmos.


----------



## boneli (19 Fev 2011 às 01:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Calma gente...o anticiclone não é nenhum bicho papão!
> A chuva está a cair neste momento, até 2ª feira ainda será possível ver chuva a cair no nosso território continental.
> 
> É um facto que os modelos nos dão o AA posicionado ao lado\em cima de nós até às 240h (mais que isso é puro exercício de auto-flagelação falar-se em estada interminável do AA por cá).
> O posicionamento do AA não é igual nos modelos e, por isso mesmo, cautelas na forma como se "lê" as cartas dos mesmos.



Concordo contigo plenamente.
O AA faz parte do nosso quatidiano meteriológico. É quase como uma espécie de sombra que ronda sempre o nosso cantinho, mas não devemos fazer disso um drama caros colegas. É aborrecido quando ele está em "cima" de nós, nem eu gosto muito, mas na minha modesta opinião os modelos valem o que valem, são modelos e se para a semana o colocam aqui perto o que é até é bem vindo pelo menos aqui para o Minho para aliviar esta chuva (hoje já chove aqui em Braga ineterruptamente a 6 bhoras seguidas) o Inverno ainda não acabou e pode ainda nos reservar algumas surpresas....
Uma boa noite a todos


----------



## jotasetubal (19 Fev 2011 às 12:04)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

desculpem a ignorância, mas de acordo com esta imagem, retirada do site do noaa, a água que se aproxima está a cruzar o atlântico, isso não significa que está para durar e que esta frente vem carregadíssima, ainda por cima porque vem desde as baixas latitudes das caraíbas e carrega ainda mais em frente da costa de áfrica?!?!

cumps


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

Alguns já antecipavam a entrada do AA para este sábado e, realmente quem olha lá para fora parece que ele já chegou de vez...
Mas não, não é isso que nos dizem os modelos...
O GFS na run das 12h de hoje coloca uma nova frente de NO, que entrará no final da manhã de amanha e renderá mais nas regiões do costume para uma entrada destas...Minho e Douro Litoral...
Segunda-Feira e Terça até final da manhã ainda poderão ocorrer aguaceiros no Litoral Norte, mas daí para a frente instala-se o nosso amigo AA...
Daí até às 200h é muito provável que não haja instabilidade a aproximar-se do nosso cantinho, mas daí para a frente não "confio" muito nos modelos...
O ECMWF a mais de 200h parece querer modelar algo interessante...algo que já insiste faz tempo e depois acaba por não dar em nada...talvez uma subida do anticiclone à Escandinávia e uma entrada fria desde a Rússia até ao Sul Europeu...com tanto "tiro ao lado" não acredito mesmo nada...


----------



## karkov (20 Fev 2011 às 13:55)

o que eu queria uma precipitação por pequena que fosse para o próximo fim de semana... raio do S. Pedro...


----------



## Brito (20 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

karkov disse:


> o que eu queria uma precipitação por pequena que fosse para o próximo fim de semana... raio do S. Pedro...



sim o inverno esta acabado. eventos de frio e neve so para a proxima epoca.


----------



## karkov (20 Fev 2011 às 14:33)

Brito disse:


> sim o inverno esta acabado. eventos de frio e neve so para a proxima epoca.


e eu que organizei um passeio com uns amigos para o proximo fim de semana ai em Seia a contar com Neve


----------



## Microburst (20 Fev 2011 às 14:35)

Brito disse:


> sim o inverno esta acabado. eventos de frio e neve so para a proxima epoca.



Já agora, e se me permite a questão, em que se baseia para dizer isso?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Fev 2011 às 14:40)

Ola pessoal!

O Inverno ainda não acabou, sebem que a possibilidade de ver eventos de encher o olho é cada vez menor a partir de agora xD
Uma semana ou duas de bom tempo também não faz mal nenhum...
Não se esqueçam que Março e Abril ainda podem trazer surpresas, exceptuando em termos de frio, que esse sim pode não mais surpreender até à proxima época.

Aproveitemos os dias de sol que tambem fazem falta


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2011 às 14:43)

karkov disse:


> o que eu queria uma precipitação por pequena que fosse para o próximo fim de semana... raio do S. Pedro...



Ainda é possível acontecer alguma coisa no próximo fim de semana...passo a explicar o que é preciso acontecer...

1º Vamos ter várias frentes a passarem a NO das Ilhas Britânica...isso parece-me inequívoco.

2º Vamos ter dois centros de alta pressão a influenciar a Europa, um deles bem perto de nós e outro colocado no leste europeu...que irá "afunilar" algum do frio remanescente no centro Europeu, algum dele rumará a sul e há a possibilidade de outro rumar a SO até perto de nós....

3º Assim sendo precisamos que esse frio chegue até nós, e depois das duas uma, ou o nosso AA se desloca para oeste mais um pouco e abre espaço para que a precipitação chegue aqui, ou então o nosso AA enfraquece um pouco e o anticiclone do leste europeu se desloca também mais para o centro da europa...

Mas se tudo correr bem, a neve só deverá estar presente no NE do Continente...


----------



## Brito (20 Fev 2011 às 14:44)

karkov disse:


> e eu que organizei um passeio com uns amigos para o proximo fim de semana ai em Seia a contar com Neve



ainda no domingo passado esteve a nevar, e durante a semana nevou na estrela em força. Mas com esta chuva e o tempo ameno que se avizinha n resta duvidas.

a mais de 200 h o gfs tende em modelar algo interessante com a subida do anticiclone, algo ainda muito indefinido, mas pouco provavel. este inverno foi fraquinho.


----------



## Rainy (20 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Olha que não, o Carnaval traás sempre neve, frio e chuva.
E este Março deverá ser fresco e humido.


----------



## Brito (20 Fev 2011 às 14:49)

Rainy disse:


> Olha que não, o Carnaval traás sempre neve, frio e chuva.
> E este Março deverá ser fresco e humido.



esperamos que sim. 

lembro-me no ano passado, dia 8 de março nevava embora com pouca intencidade a uma cota de 500 metros na regiao. mas o cenario era diferente nos modelos


----------



## boneli (20 Fev 2011 às 15:03)

Brito disse:


> sim o inverno esta acabado. eventos de frio e neve so para a proxima epoca.



No que te fundamentas para ter assim tanta certeza?
Recordo-me de muitos eventos de chuva, frio e neve tipicos de Inverno em Março e Abril..ainda só estamos em Fevereiro.
Veio de vez a Primavera?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

Brito disse:


> esperamos que sim.
> 
> lembro-me no ano passado, dia 8 de março nevava embora com pouca intencidade a uma cota de 500 metros na regiao. mas o cenario era diferente nos modelos



Exacto. Decorria Março do ano passado e acumulou bem por aqui


----------



## Brito (20 Fev 2011 às 15:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Exacto. Decorria Março do ano passado e acumulou bem por aqui



sim a precipitação de sul para norte era decrescente, com muita intensidade de vento


----------



## Brito (20 Fev 2011 às 15:12)

boneli disse:


> No que te fundamentas para ter assim tanta certeza?
> Recordo-me de muitos eventos de chuva, frio e neve tipicos de Inverno em Março e Abril..ainda só estamos em Fevereiro.
> Veio de vez a Primavera?



a atmosfera ja esta em fase de aquecimento no hemisferio norte, e a previsao segundo os modelos mostra essa relação, sim podera haver queda de neve nas cotas altas da estrela onde aí pode nevar de outubro a maio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Fev 2011 às 15:18)

cá para mim vamos ter o final de Fevereiro e um mês de Março mais quente dos últimos tempos


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

Para os próximos tempos deverá formar-se um anticiclone muito potente, o ECM já o modelou com 1050 mbar a sudoeste do UK.







Mais notável que a ausência de frio, que poderá ainda ser algum devido a inversões térmicas, a total ausência de precipitação, pelo menos até final do mês, é bastante provável.

Nos próximos dias as máximas serão já primaveris, mas a partir do próximo fim de semana as temperaturas deverão descer, mas para valores normais.

A entrada fria que vinha sendo modelada ficará pelo este europeu.






O inverno climático acabou, pois até 1 de Março não se passará mais nada de relevante. O que não quer dizer que tenham acabado as situações invernais, chuvas fortes aliadas a frentes atlânticas é normalíssimo termos até Maio, quanto ao frio já se falou do 8 de Março do ano passado, eu mostro aqui um mês de Abril, em 1986, extremamente frio:









































Ou o 21 de Abril de 1995 onde há relatos de neve na região de Braga e em Paços de Ferreira, no tópico sobre neve a cotas baixas:


----------



## Brito (20 Fev 2011 às 15:33)

David sf disse:


> Para os próximos tempos deverá formar-se um anticiclone muito potente, o ECM já o modelou com 1050 mbar a sudoeste do UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boa analise  fundamentaste a minha afirmação


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2011 às 16:03)

Acho que há alguns membros mais esquecidos..o ano passado tivemos no inicio do mês de Março uma entrada bem fria de NE, como isos a 850hPa negativas em todo o país...por isso não antecipem com tanta certeza aquilo que está longe de estar "programado"...pois o que resta de Fevereiro e Março ainda poderá proporcionar algumas surpresas...
E o que o GFS nos mostra mais para Março, é precisamente a possibilidade de uma situação dessas...veremos...


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2011 às 18:30)

Sim, impossível não é, mas as probabilidades desses eventos acontecerem, vão diminuindo com o avançar do tempo.


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Fev 2011 às 19:09)

Não sei... O ECMWF, lá para as 200h, já coloca o AA numa posição bastante favorável (praticamente que se une ao da Escandinávia) o que, em conjunto com uma possível depressão nas Baleares, poderá trazer uma entrada de N/NE relativamente forte com algum frio... Agora se será bastante frio, veremos... O windchill, esse sim, deverá dar uma sensação de frio forte... Mas ainda falta muito tempo... Até lá vamos ter o AA em cima de nós, com dias quase sem vento e máximas primaveris... Mas será de esperar algum nevoeiro pela manhã...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2011 às 20:38)

David sf disse:


> ...O inverno climático acabou, pois até 1 de Março não se passará mais nada de relevante. O que não quer dizer que tenham acabado as situações invernais, chuvas fortes aliadas a frentes atlânticas é normalíssimo termos até Maio, quanto ao frio já se falou do 8 de Março do ano passado, eu mostro aqui um *mês de Abril, em 1986*, extremamente frio:...



Já cá tinha relatado mas volto a fazê-lo...
Por essa altura, não sei precisar exactamente o ano (talvez seja esse ou o ano de 85), tivemos neve à cota 300 aqui em Paços de Ferreira, e com acumulação interessante acima dos 350 mts de altitude. Foi num dia 9 de Abril por volta das 15h que um aguaceiro de cerca de 1 hora nos trouxe o elemento branco aqui ao concelho.
Que me lembre terá sido a data mais tardia em que caiu a cota tão baixa. Já nas zonas mais altas do concelho (>500 mts) é perfeitamente natural que tenha caído mais tarde, hipoteticamente até no início do mês de Maio.

Serve este relato para acalmar aqueles que acham que o inverno tem final agora e que na Primavera "tudo são rosas".

Já estive na Serra da Estrela num dia 20 de Maio com cerca de 1 metro de neve, caída há 3\4 dias. Já ali estive em inícios de Junho com neve na Torre, apta a deixar-me usar os escorregas plásticos (na altura ainda não eram "made in PRC") - inclusivé andava de manga curta por ali tal era o calor no início da tarde

No início de Março há hipóteses de termos algum frio continental. O ECMWF modela um AA localizado entre as ilhas Britânicas e a zona mais oeste da Rússia\Sibéria; modela também uma depressão localizada no mediterrâneo ocidental. Se esta situação se confirmasse (sempre o "se") teríamos um fluxo de ar frio com trajecto continental até perto da península.
Como é uma modelagem no final do painel, no 9º e 10º dia, é uma situação apenas a ser seguida com calma e sem elevadas expectativas - é necessário confirmar se o ECM continua a modelar a mesma situação a menos de 120 h.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2011 às 01:50)

David sf disse:


> O inverno climático acabou, pois até 1 de Março não se passará mais nada de relevante. O que não quer dizer que tenham acabado as situações invernais, chuvas fortes aliadas a frentes atlânticas é normalíssimo termos até Maio...



Exactamente, com o avançar do tempo, a temperatura vai subindo gradualmente e as probabilidades de apanhar muito frio vão diminuindo ( embora ainda apanhemos umas frentes).


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 16:29)

Não me importava de mais um Carnaval como o do ano passado... (NEVE)


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2011 às 04:08)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Olhando os modelos , imagina-se desde logo um diálogo parecido com este:
Diz o sol para as nuvens:
- e então? Posso estabelecer-me?
-Sim..sim...estamos de saída.Aliás, queremos pedir desculpas
pelo moroso processo de retirada. Mas como vamos para uma ausência prolongada, não queríamos deixar nada esquecido.
-Muito bem. Então , para vocês, para todas vocês, boa estada no novo lugar
por vós escolhido...
Fevereiro acaba antes do tempo ...Ficamos à vossa espera em Março...


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2011 às 08:52)

Pedro disse:


> Não me importava de mais um Carnaval como o do ano passado... (NEVE)



O Carnaval é uma data móvel, o ano passado foi a 16 de Fevereiro, este ano será a 8 de Março, três semanas mais tarde. 
Como já foi referido, as hipóteses de um evento de neve a cotas baixas desvanecem-se rapidamente a partir desta altura. Arriscaria dizer que a última "slot" de cotas baixas deste Inverno foi mesmo a semana passada. A partir daqui neve só nas serras. Mas também não é impossível, a meteorologia por vezes traz surpresas e desafia a climatologia, mas é muito improvável.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Fev 2011 às 17:41)

Já muitos tinham assinalado o final da época polar, como quem diz que neve agora só nos topos das serras mais altas de Portugal, mas esta saída das 12h do GFS dá uma nova esperança àqueles que gostam de ver o elemento branco e o frio mais presente...
Eu sei que é uma saída com muitas horas de antecedência e, como tal devemos estar atentos às "movimentações" daqui para a frente com o passar das runs...mas dia 3 de Março, uma entrada fria pode deslocar-se desde NE das ilhas Britânica e com a ajuda de um centro de alta pressões mais no leste europeu, poderá fazer chegar até nós frio e alguma precipitação desde o dia 5 de Março, que teria iso a 850hPa 0º no Algarve e -4ºC no norte do Continente...situação que se manteria durante quase meia dúzia de dias...
Talvez poderá dissipar-se tudo nas próximas runs, mas é uma possibilidade...embora para já não muito certa...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> O Carnaval é uma data móvel, o ano passado foi a 16 de Fevereiro, este ano será a 8 de Março, três semanas mais tarde.
> Como já foi referido, as hipóteses de um evento de neve a cotas baixas desvanecem-se rapidamente a partir desta altura. Arriscaria dizer que a última "slot" de cotas baixas deste Inverno foi mesmo a semana passada. A partir daqui neve só nas serras. Mas também não é impossível, a meteorologia por vezes traz surpresas e desafia a climatologia, mas é muito improvável.



Claro Vince, longe de mim afirmar o contrário. Mas que era uma surpresa agradável neve em Março, isso era. Mas...


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Fev 2011 às 19:13)

O que parece certo desde já é o "nosso" AA sempre a rondar, ora em cima de nós, ora na posição de bloqueio (a W/SW das ilhas Britânicas), com tempo bem seco e solarengo...  Para já, é de esperar temperaturas máximas bem agradáveis, devendo descer a partir de Domingo, com uma entrada de NE mais forte, mas o céu promete estar muito azul .


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2011 às 19:26)

Vai ser um belo fim de semana, tudo a arejar o mofo das t-shirts e de dentro de casa


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Sim, de facto . Se fosse Verão, seriam de esperar dias muito quentes, principalmente no litoral oeste, dada a posição do AA. Possivelmente uma vaga de calor. Se estivéssemos em Dezembro/Janeiro, teríamos uma entrada bem fria... Nesta altura do campeonato, não será "nem carne nem peixe", mas com os dias já maiores, as máximas, e principalmente ao sol, já vão dar para disfrutar de t-shirts, sem dúvida .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

já tive a ver umas previsões para o Carnaval e parece que vai estar chuva


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

Vince disse:


> O Carnaval é uma data móvel, o ano passado foi a 16 de Fevereiro, este ano será a 8 de Março, três semanas mais tarde.
> Como já foi referido, as hipóteses de um evento de neve a cotas baixas desvanecem-se rapidamente a partir desta altura. Arriscaria dizer que a última "slot" de cotas baixas deste Inverno foi mesmo a semana passada. A partir daqui neve só nas serras. *Mas também não é impossível, a meteorologia por vezes traz surpresas e desafia a climatologia, mas é muito improvável.*



O ano passado nevou em Barcelona a 8 de Março. Cerca de 10 cm ao nível do mar.

Depois de uns dias bem amenos, a partir de domingo ou segunda as temperaturas deverão começar a baixar, principalmente as mínimas. Há neste momento alguma convergência dos modelos de que a primeira semana de Março será fresca, e varias saídas do GFS e seus ensembles a prometerem um Carnaval bem frio. Mas de promessas não cumpridas já estamos todos fartos neste inverno, portanto não vale a pena estar a elevar as expectativas a tão longa distância.


----------



## Rainy (22 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

luis mestre disse:


> já tive a ver umas previsões para o Carnaval e parece que vai estar chuva




Já era de esperar, apesar de ainda faltar uma semana, o Carnaval é sempre frio e de chuva e NEVE, não é que não goste pelo contrario.

Nos EUA está a aconteçer o mesmo, nos ultimos dias tem estado primavera por lá que vai ser rapidamente substituída pelo frio e neve OUTRA VEZ


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

David sf disse:


> O ano passado nevou em Barcelona a 8 de Março. Cerca de 10 cm ao nível do mar.
> 
> Depois de uns dias bem amenos, a partir de domingo ou segunda as temperaturas deverão começar a baixar, principalmente as mínimas. Há neste momento alguma convergência dos modelos de que a primeira semana de Março será fresca, e varias saídas do GFS e seus ensembles a prometerem um Carnaval bem frio. Mas de promessas não cumpridas já estamos todos fartos neste inverno, portanto não vale a pena estar a elevar as expectativas a tão longa distância.



A minha perspectiva leva-me a querer que Espanha poderá ter bastante sorte...teremos um cavado a progredir desde a europa central/NW para S-SE com bastante frio nos niveis medios e altos...favoravel á ocorrencia de convecção no mediterraneo e em menor escala no golfo da biscaia, numa situação favoravel á queda de neve a cotas medias ou baixas do E/NE e norte peninsular

Nós não teremos tanta sorte....o periodo entre 1 de março e 8-10 de março por cá deverá ser somente fresco e em geral seco...

Na minha previsão a longo prazo, dei conta de que poderemos ter ocorrencias de cavados de N/NW sobre o territorio..podendo gerar episodios de aguaceiros ou trovoadas e tambem neve nas cotas medias, durante o mês de abril, antes de um maio que pode começar ainda instavel mas que deverá dar lugar a um verão antecipado...por ventura bem quente...

Bom...façamos figas para que o periodo entre a 2a semana de março e a 1a de maio seja mais produtiva


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2011 às 11:25)

Que cenário bonito que o gfs está a prever para a madrugada do dia 5 de Março:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Isto claro para quêm gosta de neve.


----------



## rogers (23 Fev 2011 às 11:52)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Que cenário bonito que o gfs está a prever para a madrugada do dia 5 de Março:...
> 
> Isto claro para quêm gosta de neve.




E a probabilidade de acontecer é a mesma que a probabilidade de eu ganhar no Euromilhões. Caso Jogasse


----------



## frusko (23 Fev 2011 às 12:05)

desculpem mas o Meteogramas GFS por localidade nao ta marado cota neve 4871 m etc etc ou e o meu pc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2011 às 13:10)

frusko disse:


> desculpem mas o Meteogramas GFS por localidade nao ta marado cota neve 4871 m etc etc ou e o meu pc



Sim deve ter algum erro no meu pc também não dá.


----------



## vitamos (23 Fev 2011 às 13:20)

Rainy disse:


> Já era de esperar, apesar de ainda faltar uma semana, o Carnaval é sempre frio e de chuva e NEVE, não é que não goste pelo contrario.



Esta frase é, obviamente errada sobre todos os pontos de vista. O Carnaval por vezes é frio, por vezes é chuvoso, por vezes é quente, por vezes é seco. Lembro-me de Carnavais para todos os gostos e feitios. Até me lembro ( e tenho fotos) de um carnaval em que a minha tshirt e as vestes de toda a gente que me acompanhava demonstra bem o contrário....

O Vince já o disse atrás num post mas reforço a ideia. O Carnaval é uma data móvel susceptível de uma oscilação que nesta fase faz toda a diferença. E porquê? Calha desta vez em pleno mês de Março. Uma altura em que os modelos, da experiência que vou adquirindo nos últimos anos, mais oscilam... É o início da fase de transição Inverno / Primavera a qual, juntamente com a fase Verão / Outono, costuma ser muito conturbada ao nível da previsão a médio e  longo prazo. Vejam a sinóptica para Portugal Continental nos próximos dias. Um anticiclone no Atlântico próximo a querer mandar-se para os 1040hPa ou mais. Uma entrada fria continental relativamente agressiva. Agora flutuem em qualquer output algumas centenas de quilómetros a sinóptica para a esquerda ou para a direita (No fundo uma das componentes que as diferentes run's dos modelos fazem, os ajustes). Ora a mudança é total não é?

Ora este é exactamente o ponto na altura. Se os modelos já de si são ferramentas falíveis a médio prazo, que dizer numa época tão conturbada em termos de dinâmica da atmosfera? A probabilidade diz normalmente que o meio dos cenários é a melhor solução. Nesta altura o meio é uma linha ténue. Eu não arrisco ainda nenhuma previsão para o Carnaval... Nem sequer opinião nesta altura!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

frusko disse:


> desculpem mas o Meteogramas GFS por localidade nao ta marado cota neve 4871 m etc etc ou e o meu pc



Problema técnico. Resolvido...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2011 às 19:45)

Neste momento na prespectiva dos modelos é que teremos no longo prazo os meses de Março e Abril chuvosos/bastante chuvosos de forma geral, mas para quem tem seguidos os modelos de previsão sazonal e mesmo os modelos numéricos (modelos até 15 dias) mostra que estes meses de janeiro e Fevereiro não foram nada daquilo que estava projectado pela maior parte dos modelos.
Assim sendo e apesar de os modelos darem agora Março e Abril chuvosos, e de que as previsões mostrarem uma eventual mudança de cenário na altura do Carnaval este Inverno tem-me mostrado o que as previsões de longo prazo/médio prazo por vezes nos causas grandes frustações ou desapontamentos.
Findada a minha opinião e passando á análise dos modelos o que se mostra é que neste momento poderemos ter uma eventual mudança de padrão na altura do Carnaval para tempo mais húmido e frio conforme já havia citado. Os modelos mostram ainda que o inicio de Março marca uma mudança de comportamento na atmosfera com tendencia de bloqueio no atlântico e porventura na Europa do Norte forçando á formação de um cavado no Mediterrâneo apanhando ou não a Peninsula Ibérica.... e neste momento para mim é a grande dúvida...

Seja como for, parece que neste momento os modelos apenas mostra o sinal de mudança e grandes mudanças acontecerão nos próximos dias mas eu apostaria num cavado formando algures na PI ou Mediterâneo, muito próximo daquilo que o ECM mostra a 240 horas !!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2011 às 01:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento na prespectiva dos modelos é que teremos no longo prazo os meses de Março e Abril chuvosos/bastante chuvosos de forma geral, mas para quem tem seguidos os modelos de previsão sazonal e mesmo os modelos numéricos (modelos até 15 dias) mostra que estes meses de janeiro e Fevereiro não foram nada daquilo que estava projectado pela maior parte dos modelos.



Concordo contigo, fica complicado por vezes acreditar nos modelos, as previsões não têm sido muito certeiras a mais de 200h principalmente, mas é algo que devemos ou deveríamos estar habituados...

A última run das 18h do GFS, o que já vinha acontecendo já nas anteriores, mostra um começo do mês de Março interessante para os que não querem "enterrar" já o Inverno...
O bloqueio do AA estender-se-ia até perto da Islândia e com isso teríamos uma oportunidade, talvez a última deste Inverno, de este bloqueio em crista aliado às pequenas entradas que "pairam" no Mediterrâneo criarem um motor de arranque para uma entrada fria de latitudes bem superiores chegar até cá...claro que o facto de no leste europeu estar localizado um centro de alta pressões pode ser fundamental para que este "projecto" tenha um final feliz...
Se assim for o dia 4 e 5 de Março podem ser bem preenchidos pelo elemento branco...

Engraçado ou não é o ECMWF embora de uma forma diferente, colocar também uma entrada na PI...ou melhor a diferença não é muita...o GFS prevê umas pequenas entradas a forçarem outra maior de Norte...O ECMWF apenas acredita nas pequenas que flutuarão ao longo do Mediterrâneo...


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Fev 2011 às 03:31)

De uma coisa sabemos:
a estabilidade veio para ficar.
Agora , é o seu fim que queremos   descortinar .
A mais de 200 horas , até parece haver hoje um certo consenso.
Mas apenas estamos no início das voltas e reviravoltas que se vão seguir.
Amanhã , um diz que não disse,  outro até antecipa.
Depois de amanhã , o que se  antecipou ,  dirá  que se precipitou
e o  outro , até aí menos ousado, avança  para a mudança.
Quer um, quer outro , têm   no passado , por vezes acertado, amiúde errado. 
Pois ainda bem que assim é...
Questiono-me até, se  o que por eles é já descortinado , 
não passa de um atentado à emoção na incerteza,  sem a qual a Natureza
perde  toda a sua beleza.....
Um apontamento final : - há mais "vida" para além do ECMWF e do GFS...


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

Na presença do AA ninguem posta ? loooool


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2011 às 22:50)

Nem é preciso. Apenas a partir de dia 5; para já apenas uma simples entrada de frio e já estou farto dele.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Fev 2011 às 23:53)

De facto, entradas atlânticas do quadrante oeste nem vê-las no horizonte (credível)... Mas também não é necessário este tópico andar tão calado...  Têm sabido tão bem estes dias soalheiros e amenos, digam lá que não...  Com mais ou menos frio, o céu azul vai continuar...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2011 às 04:32)

É sempre bom aproveitar a noite de sábado para aqui dar uma escapadinha, principalmente quando se está a trabalhar...
Verdade seja dita, as previsões de uma entrada fria minimamente interessante paressem agora uma miragem nas previsões dos principais modelos...teremos um arrefecimento da temperatura neste inicio do mês de Março, mas nada para além disso...
Tinha-se já falado da possibilidade de estas pequenas depressões que vagueiam mais a sul no mediterrâneo pudessem funcionar como motor para algo maior, que inicialmente era previsto para dia 5 de Março...
Na run das 0h do GFS confirma-se que não teremos mais nada para além das "minis" que vão proporcionar uma descida da temperatura, com isos próximas do 0ºC por todo o país até dia 5...
Até às 150h precipitação também nem vê-la e daí para a frente cenário semelhante exceptuando a tímida depressão que rumará pelo Mediterrâneo até a SW do Continente e proporcionará (ou não) uns também tímidos aguaceiros...


----------



## Rainy (27 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

Bem está dificil voltar a precipitação, tanto a desprezamos que agora nem se aproxima


----------

